# Stop talking shit about finasteride



## improover (Mar 20, 2020)

There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
"The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "








A randomized, active- and placebo-controlled study of the efficacy and safety of different doses of dutasteride versus placebo and finasteride in the treatment of male subjects with androgenetic alopecia - PubMed


Dutasteride increased hair growth and restoration in men with androgenetic alopecia and was relatively well tolerated.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




So the placebo side effect was almost as bad as the fin, therefore the fear mongering here is actually more harmful than the actual drug.
BESIDES, if you go to the doctor often he can make tests on you to see if your body is taking it well, if it's not, just stop taking it and seek treatment.


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 20, 2020)

Some men want other men to live without hair. Nothing new here.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 20, 2020)

improover said:


> There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
> Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
> This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
> "The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "
> ...


Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 20, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


Legit. So, how do you prevent yourself from going bald now?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 20, 2020)

finasteride is the elixir of the gods, dont listen to faggs


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Legit. So, how do you prevent yourself from going bald now?


HT


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 20, 2020)

You are a greycel fag op, rope 
Fin disturbs the natural process in the body, it's very unreliable and unpredictable


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 20, 2020)

Gallons of men, man.


----------



## thecaste (Mar 20, 2020)

Btw a 2019 Reuters investigation showed that Merck (Pharma-Company) found evidence of persistent side effects in their original clinical trials and did not disclose it in their warning label.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 20, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Btw a 2019 Reuters investigation showed that Merck (Pharma-Company) found evidence of persistent side effects in their original clinical trials and did not disclose it in their warning label.


didnt read lol
proof


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 20, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You are a greycel fag op, rope
> Fin disturbs the natural process in the body, it's very unreliable and unpredictable


you were once a greycel


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 20, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Btw a 2019 Reuters investigation showed that Merck (Pharma-Company) found evidence of persistent side effects in their original clinical trials and did not disclose it in their warning label.


I know this is a bit unusual, but here are some sources backing up your claim.









A hair-loss drug, a suicide, and court secrets | Reuters Video


A faultily redacted legal brief filed in federal court in Brooklyn shows that pharma giant Merck didn't disclose on a drug label everything it knew about lingering sexual side effects associated with Propecia, its popular hair-loss medication, which counts U.S. President Donald Trump among its...




www.reuters.com













Reuters asks judge to release secret Propecia documents


Reuters asked a U.S. judge on Thursday to unseal documents filed in court regarding potential risks associated with Propecia, Merck & Co's popular baldness drug.




www.reuters.com













U.S. court let Merck hide secrets about popular drug's risks


Lawsuits claim baldness drug Propecia causes sex problems, depression. The judge sealed evidence – viewed by Reuters – suggesting the maker downplayed risks. A widow wants the truth out.




www.reuters.com


----------



## thecaste (Mar 20, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> I know this is a bit unusual, but here are some sources backing up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
@Vidyacoper


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 20, 2020)

keep taking tranny drugs bro what could go wrong


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 20, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> you were once a greycel


I postmaxed to bluecel in one day


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I postmaxed to bluecel in one day


chadam


----------



## improover (Mar 20, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


Dude, I really think you didn't pay attention to what I wrote, because I literally addressed this point in the first sentence. 



TsarTsar444 said:


> You are a greycel fag op, rope
> Fin disturbs the natural process in the body, it's very unreliable and unpredictable


You should rope because so low IQ that you actually think you understand something about statistics or drugs.
ANY FUCKING DRUG DISTURBS THE NATURAL PROCESS OF THE BODY, WHAT KIND OF ARGUMENT IS THAT?


thecaste said:


> Btw a 2019 Reuters investigation showed that Merck (Pharma-Company) found evidence of persistent side effects in their original clinical trials and did not disclose it in their warning label.


That does not address any of my points but that's a good thing to know.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 20, 2020)

improover said:


> So the placebo side effect was almost as bad as the fin, therefore the fear mongering here is actually more harmful than the actual drug.


Bars


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 21, 2020)

Its risky but the only working treatment for norwooding so...


----------



## Relinquished (Mar 21, 2020)

improover said:


> There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
> Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
> This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
> "The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "
> ...



You're either stupid or malicious.
For many men, finasteride ruins their memory and their sexual function.
Pushing this crap this is sabotage. 
He's hoping more men become impotent and pose no competition.
Get out of here with this subterfuge bullshit.
You've only made a few posts but I can already tell you're an absolute cockroach.
One of those bots that spam Disqus threads with offers to work from home for $10k/month would contribute more than you.


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 21, 2020)

It works for many people. Almost everyone experiences a drop in sex drive. Many experience erectile dysfunction. Some unlucky bastards experience penis shrinking/shape change, depression, permanent erectile dysfunction, numb penis and so forth. The % experiencing irreversible sides is concerning. Everyone makes their own decision. I use roids. A DHT derivatives called masteron for example makes me feel like the king of the jungle, an alpha, manly as fuck and of course horny as fuck. It even makes my penis tip more sensitive and red. I've been juicing so hard my ex swore the shit grew my dick. Lowering natural dht does the opposite. It just happens slowly so you won't even notice when you've turned into a cuck.

Also lol at going to doc to see if your body takes it well. They don't even know how people end up permanently fucked up or how to treat them.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 21, 2020)

DHT makes u feel like a god, without it u are a mere dog


----------



## improover (Mar 21, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> You're either stupid or malicious.
> For many men, finasteride ruins their memory and their sexual function.
> Pushing this crap this is sabotage.
> He's hoping more men become impotent and pose no competition.
> ...


"many men" how many is your many? I could say many people have bad side effects with vaccines, should people not get vaccinated now? Honestly, how low IQ do you have to be to not understand that you basically said NOTHING! You have no data, no statistics, no arguments. Yet you don't want people taking something that will help them, why? Because you're the malicious one, just fucking kys and stop ruining other people's lives you absolute low IQ roach pos. Nice projection cunt


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 22, 2020)

fuck that

minoxidil fucked my hair so hard tooo

both are fucking poison

just use the oilblends, dermaroll, or get a toupee. they actually look god tier and never fall off. look up jon hamm his is proof. also called hair systems

some crazy stem cell shit is coming out soon as well theres already huge gains and its testing

also codemax and get a hair transplant for 7k or less overseas

dont take this fucking jew poison u have to take twice everyday, it makes u age like crazy and also the second u stop ur hair drops out


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> fuck that
> 
> minoxidil fucked my hair so hard tooo
> 
> ...


annedoctal evidence


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> annedoctal evidence


grey


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> grey


Argumentum _ad hominem_


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> annedoctal evidence


anecdotes are just as important as clinical trials and studies. 

so if a dude takes finasteride and all of a sudden loses his sex drive, erection quality and experiences androgen deficient related depression, that doesn't count because it's a muh 'anecdote'?

keep taking your Jewish tranny drug like a good little castrated boy.


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> anecdotes are just as important as clinical trials and studies.
> 
> so if a dude takes finasteride and all of a sudden loses his sex drive, erection quality and experiences androgen deficient related depression, that doesn't count because it's a muh 'anecdote'?
> 
> keep taking your Jewish tranny drug like a good little castrated boy.


I can't imagine how's life being so low IQ that you can't even comprehend the concept of statistics.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> I can't imagine how's life being so low IQ that you can't even comprehend the concept of statistics.


you deciphered that from what I just said? All I said was that anecdotes shouldn't be ignored, they aren't irrelevant. 
again, keep on coping, like the good little castrated cuck that you are, 

reminder; you're ugly even with hair. Now ugly and androgynous. lol at you


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> All I said was that anecdotes shouldn't be ignored, they aren't irrelevant.


No, you said they're just as important. Now I know you not only have a limited comprehension of math but also semantics.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> No, you said they're just as important. Now I know you not only have a limited comprehension of math but also semantics.


why are they not as important? 

I'd believe some dude on the internet saying that they've lost an erection whilst fucking a girl due to finasteride over some Jewish scientist providing muh statistics. Fuck off you castrated dog.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> why are they not as important?
> 
> I'd believe some dude on the internet saying that they've lost an erection whilst fucking a girl due to finasteride over some Jewish scientist providing muh statistics. Fuck off you castrated dog.


Mirin


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> why are they not as important?
> 
> I'd believe some dude on the internet saying that they've lost an erection whilst fucking a girl due to finasteride over some Jewish scientist providing muh statistics. Fuck off you castrated dog.


"why is the experience of a random dude in the internet not as important as statistics and studies DOOD??? FUCKING JOOS"
I get it now, it's a bait


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

OP is right only 5-6% of users experience side effects, and most of those users lose side effect when they get off the drug.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> "why is the experience of a random dude in the internet not as important as statistics and studies DOOD??? FUCKING JOOS"
> I get it now, it's a bait


Gigacope. Keep popping finasteride, you’re cucking yourself. Only few niggas on this forum can take it without them turning into bitches


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 22, 2020)

improover said:


> "why is the experience of a random dude in the internet not as important as statistics and studies DOOD??? FUCKING JOOS"
> I get it now, it's a bait


keep replying to me castrated dog, a finasteride pill goes down your throat whilst a dick goes up your ass.

lol @ people volentarily castrating themselves..


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> keep replying to me castrated dog, a finasteride pill goes down your throat whilst a dick goes up your ass.
> 
> lol @ people volentarily castrating themselves..





BigBoy said:


> OP is right only 5-6% of users experience side effects, and most of those users lose side effect when they get off the drug.


----------



## jefferson (Mar 22, 2020)

No side effects.... I don't believe the studies are able to accurately find the amount of people who OVER AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME will get lowered sex drive, poorer memory, and slowly descend into depression. You aren't going to inhibit your bodies main androgen and only get the positive effect of preserving hair with no negatives. Anyone with half a brain can see it doesn't work like that.


----------



## improover (Mar 22, 2020)

jefferson said:


> No side effects....


Who said that?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

jefferson said:


> No side effects.... I don't believe the studies are able to accurately find the amount of people who OVER AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME will get lowered sex drive, poorer memory, and slowly descend into depression. You aren't going to inhibit your bodies main androgen and only get the positive effect of preserving hair with no negatives. Anyone with half a brain can see it doesn't work like that.


Only 5-6% of the population experiences side effects.


----------



## jefferson (Mar 22, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Only 5-6% of the population experiences side effects.


Lies


----------



## Elias (Mar 22, 2020)

jefferson said:


> Lies


Jeffer, son.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> Jeffer, son.





jefferson said:


> Lies


I just realized this nigga doxxed himself in his username


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 23, 2020)

jefferson said:


> No side effects.... I don't believe the studies are able to accurately find the amount of people who OVER AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME will get lowered sex drive, poorer memory, and slowly descend into depression. You aren't going to inhibit your bodies main androgen and only get the positive effect of preserving hair with no negatives. Anyone with half a brain can see it doesn't work like that.


Pretty sure there's been studies of long term fin users for side effect profiles. The drug has been around for quite a while.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Pretty sure there's been studies of long term fin users for side effect profiles. The drug has been around for quite a while.


Making a thread you’ll get mad at


----------



## Andros (Mar 23, 2020)

> Metabolites of DHT have been found to act as *neurosteroids* with their own AR-independent biological activity. 3α-Androstanediol is a potent positive allosteric modulator of the GABAA receptor, while *3β-androstanediol is a potent and selective agonist of the estrogen receptor* (ER) subtype ERβ. These metabolites may play important roles in the central effects of DHT and by extension testosterone, including their *antidepressant, anxiolytic, rewarding/hedonic, anti-stress, and pro-cognitive effects.*



Imagine destroying such an important hormone.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Pretty sure there's been studies of long term fin users for side effect profiles. The drug has been around for quite a while.


And what do the studies say?


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 23, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> And what do the studies say?


From what I remember the same shit about side effect profiles we've always known. 
2 seconds on google, I typed in "finasteride safety long term"





Long-term (10-year) efficacy of finasteride in 523 Japanese men with androgenetic alopecia


OA Text is an independent open-access scientific publisher showcases innovative research and ideas aimed at improving health by linking research and practice to the benefit of society.




www.oatext.com




People get oddly conspiratorial about fin, for the somewhat justified intuitive reasoning of "you are destroying an important male hormone". But that intuitive response is simply not rational tbh. 
If someone says "I don't believe the studies, muh kikes" there isn't much more to talk about. But finasteride has been demonstrated to be safe for most men, if you're curious about it.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> From what I remember the same shit about side effect profiles we've always known.
> 2 seconds on google, I typed in "finasteride safety long term"
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Its all people who arent experiencing hair loss and dont give a two shits about you, and the people that didnt experience a stop in hair loss that claim its the devil incarnate.

Ive been watching videos on it and in one study only 1.8 percent of men experienced side effects. And they stopped experiencing the side effects after taking them.

And the interestingly enough, 1.3 percent of the placebo group in the study that was given sugar complained about side effects as well. So the person expecting side effects will experience side effects due to placebo.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 23, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Exactly. Its all people who arent experiencing hair loss and dont give a two shits about you, and the people that didnt experience a stop in hair loss that claim its the devil incarnate.
> 
> Ive been watching videos on it and in one study only 1.8 percent of men experienced side effects. And they stopped experiencing the side effects after taking them.
> 
> And the interestingly enough, 1.3 percent of the placebo group in the study that was given sugar complained about side effects as well. So the person expecting side effects will experience side effects due to placebo.


Yeah. Basically my take is the following: there seems to be a very small chance that fin could end up destroying your life with permanent sides. There's a larger, but still small, chance you get intolerable sides while on it and you have to stop. There's a pretty high chance that it at least maintains your hair. Whether you think the risk/reward is worth it based on this information is up to the user.
The rest is bullshit


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 23, 2020)

Always see the same 2-3 niggers in every fin thread fighting to their last breath to defend this tranny drug


----------



## jefferson (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Pretty sure there's been studies of long term fin users for side effect profiles. The drug has been around for quite a while.


Most people aren't even self aware enough to realize the slow onset of side effects which is why I don't hold weight in those studies


----------



## jefferson (Mar 23, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> I just realized this nigga doxxed himself in his username


Not even my real name.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 23, 2020)

jefferson said:


> Most people aren't even self aware enough to realize the slow onset of side effects which is why I don't hold weight in those studies


it is what it is tbh
we can both just cope ourselves deeper into our chosen positions ig
at the end of the day you roll the dice on fin or you don't


----------



## I'mme (Mar 23, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> It works for many people. Almost everyone experiences a drop in sex drive. Many experience erectile dysfunction. Some unlucky bastards experience penis shrinking/shape change, depression, permanent erectile dysfunction, numb penis and so forth. The % experiencing irreversible sides is concerning. Everyone makes their own decision. I use roids. A DHT derivatives called masteron for example makes me feel like the king of the jungle, an alpha, manly as fuck and of course horny as fuck. It even makes my penis tip more sensitive and red. I've been juicing so hard my ex swore the shit grew my dick. Lowering natural dht does the opposite. It just happens slowly so you won't even notice when you've turned into a cuck.
> 
> Also lol at going to doc to see if your body takes it well. They don't even know how people end up permanently fucked up or how to treat them.


Would like to know if I can use masteron without Test base? I have done only SARMs till now.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> it is what it is tbh
> we can both just cope ourselves deeper into our chosen positions ig
> at the end of the day you roll the dice on fin or you don't


Finasteride Addict. Id make that thread which would piss you off if I could insert pictures


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 23, 2020)

Finasteride works best if ur balding because ur natural DHT/test levels are on the high end, if ur DHT is low, test is low, and ur balding.... its fucking over, finasteride will indeed cuck you


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Finasteride works best if ur balding because ur natural DHT/test levels are on the high end, if ur DHT is low, test is low, and ur balding.... its fucking over, finasteride will indeed cuck you


Making a thread


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 23, 2020)

I'mme said:


> Would like to know if I can use masteron without Test base? I have done only SARMs till now.



I wouldn't. Mast shuts you down probably and lowers natural estrogen plus it doesn't do much as fart as muscle gains go. Everything needs to be in balance. But I'm also on tren. I'd stick to test only for a first cycle. Test is best.


----------



## I'mme (Mar 23, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> I wouldn't. Mast shuts you down probably and lowers natural estrogen plus it doesn't do much as fart as muscle gains go. Everything needs to be in balance. But I'm also on tren. I'd stick to test only for a first cycle. Test is best.


It is hard to find a local supplier here in India.

Any online recommdations for Test E and needles etc?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'mme said:


> online recommdations for Test E and needles etc


Sign up to a steroid forum


----------



## Unknownjpg (Mar 23, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


Very good information it really depends on your lucky and genetics if you get side affects ive been on fin for about nearly three months (will be in April the 5th) and legit only sides Ive noticed is watery cum. My boners are the same as they were before. You don’t know till you try it personally I heard of the sides but never looked into it too much since I know if I did I would be anxious as some of the storys sounded v bad. Don’t know till you try it basically.


----------



## I'mme (Mar 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Sign up to a steroid forum


Where?


I'mme said:


> Where?


@Goblin I know there is r/pedsr on reddit and Tnation as well, but if there's a specific forum for steroids, direct me to it.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

OP is sucking on the balls of big pharma


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 23, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Bars


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 23, 2020)

i'm sorry but i find it VERY hard to believe that blocking your DHT levels is not going to give you any sides 
it's just logically unfeasible, you need DHT as a man 
if you don't get any sides you were probably a weak low T bitch void of any androgen receptor to begin with, so it probably wouldn't even make a difference to you


jefferson said:


> No side effects.... I don't believe the studies are able to accurately find the amount of people who OVER AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME will get lowered sex drive, poorer memory, and slowly descend into depression. You aren't going to inhibit your bodies main androgen and only get the positive effect of preserving hair with no negatives. Anyone with half a brain can see it doesn't work like that.


JFL this is so fucking logical
thinking that nuking your DHT levels isn't going to bring any negatives at least in the long run is gigacope 
i don't give a fuck about dubious statistics, it's literally fucking impossible you don't need muh statistics to see that


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Alban said:


> i'm sorry but i find it VERY hard to believe that blocking your DHT levels is not going to give you any sides
> it's just logically unfeasible, you need DHT as a man
> if you don't get any sides you were probably a weak low T bitch void of any androgen receptor to begin with, so it probably wouldn't even make a difference to you
> 
> ...





Goblin said:


> Finasteride works best if ur balding because ur natural DHT/test levels are on the high end, if ur DHT is low, test is low, and ur balding.... its fucking over, finasteride will indeed cuck you


Indeed proven by statistics


----------



## john435 (Mar 23, 2020)

98% of males r virgins, this is why they don't notice the sides. Also the brain fog is unnoticeable unless you're doing white collar job that requires IQ. A surprising amount of people making these kinds of threads on Reddit admit to having sides in other threads it's weird lol.

But yeah still pussy if u don't take it because no hair = no life but it's not a miracle drug by any means. It doesn't stop balding on its own in young people.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Mar 25, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


He already had underlying issues but I know who ur talking about
His name was Michael or something he died 2 years ago


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

the niggas talking shit about finasteride rn will be begging for those pills once the norwood reaper comes along, over


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 25, 2020)

Alban said:


> i'm sorry but i find it VERY hard to believe that blocking your DHT levels is not going to give you any sides
> it's just logically unfeasible, you need DHT as a man
> if you don't get any sides you were probably a weak low T bitch void of any androgen receptor to begin with, so it probably wouldn't even make a difference to you
> 
> ...


Men are born with 5AR deficiencies. That's how we discovered fin in the first place.


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 25, 2020)

Reminder


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

ok boomer


----------



## sonicgamer1337 (Mar 25, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> fuck that
> 
> minoxidil fucked my hair so hard tooo
> 
> ...


whats wrong with minoxidil


----------



## homesick (Mar 28, 2020)

I also believe there is alot of placebo involved in this shit. Placebo is really real. I'm starting fin as soon as possible, but I hit puberty really (REALLY) late, at 16, so Idk how long I have to wait.

Also much easier to take a pill, instead of getting greasy hair with minoxidil


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 1, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> He already had underlying issues but I know who ur talking about
> His name was Michael or something he died 2 years ago


What issues?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 1, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> DHT makes u feel like a god, without it u are a mere dog


----------



## Hopeful333 (Apr 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> keep taking tranny drugs bro what could go wrong


It increases testosterone. Decreases the rather useless dht.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hopeful333 said:


> It increases testosterone. Decreases the rather useless dht.


Exactly. So many ppl are unaware of this


----------



## Gonion (Apr 3, 2020)

Daily reminder about nocebo effect









Finasteride 5 mg and sexual side effects: how many of these are related to a nocebo phenomenon? - PubMed


In the current study, blinded administration of finasteride was associated with a significantly higher proportion of sexual dysfunction in patients informed on sexual side effects (group 2) as compared to those in which the same information was omitted (group 1) (P = 0.03). A scenario similar to...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Porridge (Apr 13, 2020)

0.5mg DUTASTERIDE everyday keeps the Norwood demon away






Post Finasteride/Dutasteride Syndrome is very real; unless you're on TRT or have very high T,
but even then, say bye-bye to GABA.

Less GABA = More desire to rope + anxiety + neuroticism









5α-Reductase - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






The following reactions are known to be catalyzed by 5α-reductase;

The ones I've highlighted in bold are overlooked positive allosteric modulators of GABA-A:


Cholestenone → 5α-Cholestanone
Progesterone → *5α-Dihydroprogesterone*
3α-Dihydroprogesterone → *Allopregnanolone*
3β-Dihydroprogesterone → *Isopregnanolone*
Deoxycorticosterone → *5α-Dihydrodeoxycorticosterone*
Corticosterone → 5α-Dihydrocorticosterone
Cortisol → 5α-Dihydrocortisol
Aldosterone → 5α-Dihydroaldosterone
Androstenedione → 5α-Androstanedione
Testosterone → 5α-Dihydrotestosterone
Nandrolone → 5α-Dihydronandrolone


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Everyone don't listen to these jews.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 13, 2020)

Isn't it fucking interesting how it's ALWAYS fullheads NW0s who talk shit about finasteride? You guy don't know shit about what is like going bald at 18. I tell you, if it wasn't for finasteride I would be a NW3+ diffuser by now at the age of 20. The funny thing is that if you woke up tomorrow with my hairline all of you finasteride trashtalkers would immediately go to the doctor and beg him on your knees to prescribe you fin.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 13, 2020)

jfl


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> fuck that
> 
> minoxidil fucked my hair so hard tooo
> 
> ...



is he using a toupe ? wtf


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 13, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> the niggas talking shit about finasteride rn will be begging for those pills once the norwood reaper comes along, over


This. Every time I see finasteride trashtalkers my fucking blood boils. ''Look guys I'm so high IQ I warn you about the Jews sabotating the studies because they want you goyim to make you infertile hehe, stop taking fin bro, libido is way more important than hair, just look at me bro I have NW0 perfect thick hairline but my penis is limp cuz of too much porn but I wouldn't mind a NW2 for better erections'' just kys you faggots. Stop scaring off norwoodcels because I can guarantee everyone on here will eventually hop on finasteride. The question is only when. But because of you fags all norwoodingcels will start finasteride too late out of fear and lose a whole Norwood of luscious hair for nothing.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 13, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Isn't it fucking interesting how it's ALWAYS fullheads NW0s who talk shit about finasteride? You guy don't know shit about what is like going bald at 18. I tell you, if it wasn't for finasteride I would be a NW3+ diffuser by now at the age of 20. The funny thing is that if you woke up tomorrow with my hairline all of you finasteride trashtalkers would immediately go to the doctor and beg him on your knees to prescribe you fin.


yeh tbh its one of those things where you cope and tell yourself "its poison", "i can make bald look work", "just get jacked and grow beard", "i wont bald anyway" etc. etc.
then one day you're looking at clumps of hair in your hands and the real decision gets made


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 13, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> yeh tbh its one of those things where you cope and tell yourself "its poison", "i can make bald look work", "just get jacked and grow beard", "i wont bald anyway" etc. etc.
> then one day you're looking at clumps of hair in your hands and the real decision gets made


Yes, I talk from experience. Balding hits you hard, you first think a simple Nizoral shampoo is more than enough to halt your hair loss but then you notice how horrible and diseased your thin hair looks and have no choice but start fin. I started balding at 16-17, you don't want to go bald in your early twenties. I repeat: you do NOT want to go bald in your early twenties.


----------



## Porridge (Apr 16, 2020)

Just hop on duta, why the fuck should you hop on fin? 

I already posted the chart of DHT scalp reduction; dutasteride is a complete suicidal inhibitor of both DHT isozymes. 

I don't even have particular androgenic alopecia (I'm not blasting gear anymore, just TRT) but a motherfucking rare autoimmune disease called Lichen Planopilaris (google it, it's suicidefuel), where my T lymphocytes attack my hair follicles leaving a permanent scarring alopecia. 

My 4 digit IQ and overwhelming godly knowledge in medicine/biochem (seriously, nobody knows as much as me, I wish I had competition) helped me slow its progression so I still have an amazing NW1 hairline nonetheless, just some unnoticeable white spots/stripes that I'll eventually treat with PRP.

I raped the Norwood reaper with my Italian BBC. 

Mindset + Knowledge = Victory

Only things that work against Mr. Norwood:

- 0.5mg Dutasteride daily
- 5%+ Minoxidil (foam is better), once a day is enough, but it's a bit overrated
- Oral Castor Oil (up to 5ml x day if you don't shit your pants)
- Regenepure DR shampoo (Nizoral is shit in comparison) every 2 days circa
- Dermapen 1.5mm once a week
- MK677 (that I manufacture in my lab, u mad) 25mg every night before bed on an empty stomach
- Making sure your Thyroid is coked up & working as hard as Chinese slaves inside textile factories (TSH lower than 2), take T3 if needed
- Avoiding all PUFA (Omega 3 & 6) for obvious reasons, I'm tired of re-explaining myself
- Reducing your prolactin as much as possible (coffee helps, but I take cabergoline sometimes after I fuck a jb to lower it, then refuck her)
- Reducing estradiol to the low-mid range
- Aspirin daily (I take 500mg) separate from Castor Oil to kill all prostaglandins (mostly PGD2) - aspirin is THE wonder drug. period.
- Cyproheptadine (1mg) at night to reduce shitty serotonin and reverse fibrosis
- Taurine 3-5g daily
- Pregnenolone 100mg daily
- Vit A 10k UI daily
- Vit D3 2500 (up to 5k) UI
- Biotin
- Again, coffee


There are more but for the sake of brevity I included the first ones that came to my mind. 

Say thank you and please don't rope, daddy Porridge wants you to succeed and deepthroat all the entitled cunts out there. 
Godspeed.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 16, 2020)

Porridge said:


> Just hop on duta, why the fuck should you hop on fin?
> 
> I already posted the chart of DHT scalp reduction; dutasteride is a complete suicidal inhibitor of both DHT isozymes.
> 
> ...


Biotin is cope tbh.


BonesAndHarmony said:


> Isn't it fucking interesting how it's ALWAYS fullheads NW0s who talk shit about finasteride? You guy don't know shit about what is like going bald at 18. I tell you, if it wasn't for finasteride I would be a NW3+ diffuser by now at the age of 20. The funny thing is that if you woke up tomorrow with my hairline all of you finasteride trashtalkers would immediately go to the doctor and beg him on your knees to prescribe you fin.



I also started norwooding quite, quite young and that's a problem because I cannot just nuke my androgens since it'd affect my development in other areas jfl... 

My hair slowly goes away and I can't do anything about it jfl


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 16, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Biotin is cope tbh.
> 
> 
> I also started norwooding quite, quite young and that's a problem because I cannot just nuke my androgens since it'd affect my development in other areas jfl...
> ...


How old are you?
Hell, I can't even remember the last time I had normal thick hair, maybe when I was 12, I'm not even joking


----------



## RealTruecel (Apr 16, 2020)

jfl people say creatine is bad


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 16, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Biotin is cope tbh.
> 
> 
> I also started norwooding quite, quite young and that's a problem because I cannot just nuke my androgens since it'd affect my development in other areas jfl...
> ...


finasteride stops balding in 90% of men bruv


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 16, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> finasteride stops balding in 90% of men bruv


It'd mean I have to give away the rest of my development jfl


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 16, 2020)

Porridge said:


> Just hop on duta, why the fuck should you hop on fin?
> 
> I already posted the chart of DHT scalp reduction; dutasteride is a complete suicidal inhibitor of both DHT isozymes.
> 
> ...



even alone taking asprine at young age for a long time can fuck your body for real. do you have to take too much things to manage it really ?








[Aspirin and its danger: Reye syndrome in young adult] - PubMed


We describe the case of a 19-year-old male diagnosed with Reye syndrome within the context of viral pericarditis and salicylate ingestion. He presented a fatal brain oedema without liver failure. Brain biopsies obtained during a decompressive craniectomy led to the diagnosis.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 22, 2020)

Porridge said:


> 0.5mg DUTASTERIDE everyday keeps the Norwood demon away
> 
> View attachment 352897
> 
> ...


nice information, also want to add that one of dihydrotestosterones major metabolites, 3a-androstanediol, is a potent positive allosteric GABA-A receptor modulator. People need to do more research before they just pop some pill that has inhibitory effects on such an important enzyme, sure, it'll help grow back your hair, but you're essentially inhibiting steroidogenesis of many neurosteroids that are created via the 5-alpha reductase and or the metabolism of DHT.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 22, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> GABA is life. there's no way I'm giving up my acute androgen disinhibition and calmness in exchange for less hair loss.


life as a male sucks, we truly are cursed, doesn't help when (((they))) are poising the environment with chemicals that just 'happen' to be highly estrogenic, I recently read a study where 37 widely used pesticides were analyzed to come to the conclusion on whether or not any of them possess either anti-androgenic or estrogenic effects. FUCKING 30 OF THEM CAME BACK AS ESTROGENIC AND ANTI-ANDROGENIC.
all of the 30 either had an inhibitory effect on steroidogenesis, had an ANTAGONISTIC affinity for the androgen receptor or an AGONISTIC affinity for the estradiol receptor family.

why even bother? honestly.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> life as a male sucks, we truly are cursed, doesn't help when (((they))) are poising the environment with chemicals that just 'happen' to be highly estrogenic, I recently read a study where 37 widely used pesticides were analyzed to come to the conclusion on whether or not any of them possess either anti-androgenic or estrogenic effects. FUCKING 30 OF THEM CAME BACK AS ESTROGENIC AND ANTI-ANDROGENIC.
> all of the 30 either had an inhibitory effect on steroidogenesis, had an ANTAGONISTIC affinity for the androgen receptor or an AGONISTIC affinity for the estradiol receptor family.
> 
> why even bother? honestly.


Just move to a fucking farm or in the forest tbh.
So much toxic shit that Jews put in out food and water.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 22, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> life as a male sucks, we truly are cursed, doesn't help when (((they))) are poising the environment with chemicals that just 'happen' to be highly estrogenic, I recently read a study where 37 widely used pesticides were analyzed to come to the conclusion on whether or not any of them possess either anti-androgenic or estrogenic effects. FUCKING 30 OF THEM CAME BACK AS ESTROGENIC AND ANTI-ANDROGENIC.
> all of the 30 either had an inhibitory effect on steroidogenesis, had an ANTAGONISTIC affinity for the androgen receptor or an AGONISTIC affinity for the estradiol receptor family.
> 
> why even bother? honestly.


You're so low IQ it hurts. 

All that Chinese rat piss you injected didn't help, RIP.


----------



## Relinquished (Apr 22, 2020)

Porridge said:


> - Oral Castor Oil (up to 5ml x day if you don't shit your pants)



Beyond excessive. You're going to induce hypertrichosis and start growing hair under your eyelids and shit.



Porridge said:


> - Aspirin daily (I take 500mg) separate from Castor Oil to kill all prostaglandins (mostly PGD2) - aspirin is THE wonder drug. period.



This is horrible advice.
Aspirin will nuke PGE2, a lack of which is just as deadly for hair growth as the overexpression of PGD2.
Unrelated, but it can also inhibit muscle growth after exercise.



Porridge said:


> - Regenepure DR shampoo (Nizoral is shit in comparison) every 2 days circa



Ketoconazole will have the same effect as aspirin on prostaglandins. Not desirable.



Porridge said:


> - Biotin



Utter cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 22, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> Beyond excessive. You're going to induce hypertrichosis and start growing hair under your eyelids and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very autistic and excessive, dutasteride alone will do the job, and even that is overkill, but we don't know his situation, he wrote that he has some sort of disorder that causes his t cells to attack his hair follicles.


----------



## Porridge (Apr 23, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> Beyond excessive. You're going to induce hypertrichosis and start growing hair under your eyelids and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know more than anyone on this forum about biohacking and human health, if I said something it means I am already aware of the 50 possible outcomes that you mentioned, which luckily will never happen. 

I just wanted to add: supplement with Vit. K2 Mk7 all-trans 400-600mcg per day in order to balance aspirin blood thinning

Random extra-chromosome cliffs of your post:
- Hypertrichosis (by PGE2)
- then countered by "EhHhH aSpIriN & kEtOcOnAz kIlLz pGe2 iHiHiH" (please make up your mind)
- and finally Biotin = Cope (which actually works slowly in the background and especially on people who are deficient like most skinny malnourished incels on this forum)

Please delete your post. 
I don't want to waste extra time convincing ignorant fools; anyway, nothing personal man, just don't spread misinformation.

Thank you.


----------



## Relinquished (Apr 23, 2020)

Porridge said:


> I know more than anyone on this forum about biohacking and human health, if I said something it means I am already aware of the 50 possible outcomes that you mentioned, which luckily will never happen.
> 
> I just wanted to add: supplement with Vit. K2 Mk7 all-trans 400-600mcg per day in order to balance aspirin blood thinning
> 
> ...



A legend in your own mind.

Post your hairline.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 25, 2020)

Fucking Jews, unpin this you faggots


----------



## Relinquished (Apr 27, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Fucking Jews, unpin this you faggots




OP is nearly guaranteed to be a shill for pharma or some reseller:


> *improover*
> Trainee
> Joined Mar 19, 2020
> Last seen Mar 23, 2020



Comes in, drops a few dozen shitty posts to seem legitimate, somehow gets this topic pushing fin pinned and leaves.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 27, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> OP is nearly guaranteed to be a shill for pharma or some reseller:
> 
> 
> Comes in, drops a few dozen shitty posts to seem legitimate, somehow gets this topic pushing fin pinned and leaves.



shake my fucking head

Jews mods and ahem
@Lorsss @BigBiceps 

why the hell are you leaving this lame nobodies post pinned you fucking Jews or something ?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 28, 2020)

improover said:


> There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
> Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
> This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
> "The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "
> ...


About to start it. Based on studies I saw, you get most of the benefits with just 0.2 mg a day so I’ll probably do half pills


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 7, 2020)

>Unknown graycel poster
>Just joins and leave after 3 days
>absolute shits jew shill tier thread
>thread is stickied and left up for weeks....

HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## anthropology pill (May 15, 2020)

for everyone considering fin, have fun reading through this forum you morons

hackstasis.com


If you do not believe in fringe sites/conspiracy theories, I HAVE A FUCKING MAINSTREAM ARTICLE FOR YOU AS WELL









U.S. court let Merck hide secrets about popular drug's risks


Lawsuits claim baldness drug Propecia causes sex problems, depression. The judge sealed evidence – viewed by Reuters – suggesting the maker downplayed risks. A widow wants the truth out.




www.reuters.com






fin sides are real. and not only for 1% lmao.

even if you are on fin for years without sides, you can CRASH at any time. I guarantee you that

imagine believing the pharma complex, lmfao
you guys MIRIN the truth?
I bet every fin user will have NIGHTMARES tonight

that's right, you do not get to cheat your genetics without cost 
have fun descending in every aspect other than hair while bald high dht slayers like me will get a wig or just put on a hat and age well, like androgenic men do 

imagine jumping on fin but not on TRT (jfl). Celebritys on fin and TRT supervised by professionals laugh about you estro cucks, I GUARANTEE IT. They are the only ones who get it all.

jfl if you think ashton kutcher popped dutas over a decade to look like he did in the interview, while not being on trt. JFL


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 15, 2020)

@BigBiceps @Lorsss take this jew shill thread from a graycel down it has nothing to do with success


----------



## anthropology pill (May 15, 2020)

I already dismantled this thread.

*It is over now.*

The debate is settled.
Make my post sticky you shills

FYI: this is my day 1 on this forum.
Can you imagine the blackpills I will drop?
If you do not ban me today, I am going to turn around this whole forum (matrix).

@admins


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 15, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> imagine jumping on fin but not on TRT (jfl). Celebritys on fin and TRT supervised by professionals laugh about you estro cucks


They jump on TRT because they r low T in the first place. Further proving my point that only low T soyboys with fucked up hormones get sides in the first place


----------



## anthropology pill (May 15, 2020)

Goblin said:


> They jump on TRT because they r low T in the first place. Further proving my point that only low T soyboys with fucked up hormones get sides in the first place



i guess i was a low t soyboy competing nationally in sports since i got sides from fin.
Check out the pics i will post soon and tell me im low t. Will be funny.

it’s actually the other way around. The more high e you are, the less sides from fin to expect. Low Es get E sides a lot through finbecause the progrstin prioritizes the estradiol pathway for them.
Nice try, estroboy

if they were low t, they would not become hollywood actors (genetic preselection is insane here) in the first place

you are deluded


----------



## elfmaxx (May 15, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> for everyone considering fin, have fun reading through this forum you morons
> 
> hackstasis.com
> 
> ...


you are coping egghead


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 15, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> i guess i was a low t soyboy competing nationally in sports since i got sides from fin.
> Check out the pics i will post soon and tell me im low t. Will be funny.
> 
> it’s actually the other way around. The more high e you are, the less sides from fin to expect. Low Es get E sides a lot through finbecause the progrstin prioritizes the estradiol pathway for them.
> ...


Damn, I guess the doc scammed my blood test results aye


----------



## anthropology pill (May 15, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Damn, I guess the doc scammed my blood test results aye


Damn, I guess I claimed everyone immediately gets side effects from fin starting day one
You are nothing but a worthless anecdote. So is my case.
The whole hackstasis forum? Harder to argue.
Considering the FACT merck lies about sides (to what extent we do not know). Fuck it and decide for yourself. If you see all the evidence and truely think only 1% get sides you are delusional.
Health (looks) is homeostasis. Interfering with any hormone will break that.
Your body setting in place mechanisms to regain homeostasis will make you age. Rapidly.
I’m done with this thread.


----------



## Norwooder (May 16, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> for everyone considering fin, have fun reading through this forum you morons
> 
> hackstasis.com
> 
> ...


money fixes everything


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 16, 2020)

Very low iq post op. Take finasteride for a week and see what happens mentally and physically. If you don't experience anything then you were a low t cuck to begin with


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 16, 2020)

Fuck whoever put this in best of the best. THESE DRUGS ARE THE REASON IVE BEEN KN THIS FUCKING FORUM FOR ALMOST 2 YEARS. THEY RUINED MY SKIN AND DICK DONT WORK NIGGER. FUCK


----------



## Lorsss (May 16, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Fuck whoever put this in best of the best. THESE DRUGS ARE THE REASON IVE BEEN KN THIS FUCKING FORUM FOR ALMOST 2 YEARS. THEY RUINED MY SKIN AND DICK DONT WORK NIGGER. FUCK


you are not a looksmaxxer but a coper
I hope you will become a famous piano player so you will ascend with status, leave this site and stop frightening people about finasteride

os: I am not the mod who has put this thread in "best of best"


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> you are not a looksmaxxer but a coper
> I hope you will become a famous piano player so you will ascend with status, leave this site and stop frightening people about finasteride
> 
> os: I am not the mod who has put this thread in "best of best"


Fuck you. Post Finasteride syndrome is real.


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Fuck you. Post Finasteride syndrome is real.


why you larping ?


----------



## Lorsss (May 16, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Fuck you. Post Finasteride syndrome is real.


*imagine being a man who has realized he has started balding:*







- if you don't take finasteride you have 100% likehood of losing 1 PSL point at least
- if you take finasteride you will not lose that PSL point but have a 2% likehood of facing side effects

what decision do you take?


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> imagine being a man who has realized he has started balding:
> 
> - if you don't take finasteride you have 100% likehood of losing 1 PSL point at least
> - if you take finasteride you will not lose than PSL point but have a 2% likehood of facing side effects


Less than 2% I would say if you start by taking 0.25mg daily then increase from there


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *imagine being a man who has realized he has started balding:*
> 
> View attachment 410039
> 
> ...


brutal


----------



## jackthenerd (May 16, 2020)

This tbh:


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Fuck whoever put this in best of the best. THESE DRUGS ARE THE REASON IVE BEEN KN THIS FUCKING FORUM FOR ALMOST 2 YEARS. THEY RUINED MY SKIN AND DICK DONT WORK NIGGER. FUCK



------------------------------------------



Lorsss said:


> - if you take finasteride you will not lose than PSL point but have a 2% likehood of facing side effects
> 
> what decision do you take?



Sadly it's higher than 2%. And for me it's already too late to start fin tbh. Reeceded too much already. Yeh I can still save some of it, but the risk isn't worth the small benefit. And yes, the benefit is only small because I've receeded so much at this point. If I could've kept my entire hairline on the other hand.... Then it would've been another story.

Here's some quotes right from a study:


> A number of studies have looked at the problem of side effects caused by finasteride.[6-11] These studies which are discussed below reveal that sexual adverse effects occur at the rates of 2.1% to 3.8%, erectile dysfunction (ED) being the commonest followed by ejaculatory dysfunction and loss of libido.



ED 3.8%, ejaculatory dysfunction somewhere between 2.1 and 3.8, and loss of libido 2.1.

In the same study it says:


> The review revealed that finasteride is infrequently associated with problems of ejaculation (2.1-7.7%), erection (4.9-15.8%), and libido (3.1-5.4%).



I rest my case. If you start fin, you'll definitely feel it one way or another. EQ, and ED problems, erection problems might be as high as 15.8% (obviously this would not be full blown ED, that's only 3.8%, but frequent/infrequent ED "like symptoms" at a rate of 15.8%.

Another thing worth pointing out is that a lot of people who get the short end of the stick from fin struggle with the issues for YEARS. You'll literally have side effects and ED and EQ problems 1-3 years or more after stopping use. Some people also claim permanent side effects (idk how frequent that is). But it's normal that it lasts years if you first get it. You can't just stop and be healthy immediately. That's why it's high risk to start fin. And I'm not willing to take that risk, as I'd rather have a dick and keep my masculinity.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 16, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Very low iq post op. Take finasteride for a week and see what happens mentally and physically. If you don't experience anything then you were a low t cuck to begin with


Have you taken it?


----------



## OverForMe (May 16, 2020)

Take saw palmetto instead it is natural


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 16, 2020)

lol good goys take your tranny pills


----------



## Lorsss (May 16, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Take saw palmetto instead it is natural



bro, cocaine is natural too


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 16, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Have you taken it?



Yes I have


----------



## OverForMe (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> bro, cocaine is natural too


saw palmetto dont haves as much sides and still lowers dht enough


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 16, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> saw palmetto dont haves as much sides and still lowers dht enough


Saw palmetto is fucking useless. And if it’d worked you’d still get sides cause it blocks dht jfl @ you


----------



## OverForMe (May 16, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Saw palmetto is fucking useless. And if it’d worked you’d still get sides cause it blocks dht jfl @ you


Saw palmetto works idiot


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 16, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Saw palmetto works idiot


Yeah ok bro you’re clueless


----------



## OverForMe (May 16, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Yeah ok bro you’re clueless


Hate guys like you who talk shit without doing research


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 16, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Hate guys like you who talk shit without doing research


Telling me I’ve not been doing research while claiming saw palmetto works jfl. Saw palmetto is a weak dht inhibitor, inhibits like below 50% dht and therefore is fucking useless for hairloss unless you have snail tier progressing hairloss. There are people who lose ground while on finasteride which inhibits up to 80% of the dht but yeh you tell me saw palmetto is good for hairloss jfl
And if saw palmetto had any effect on stopping balding you’d still risk sides as it works in a similar way as fin, it inhibits the conversion of T to DHT


----------



## OverForMe (May 16, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Telling me I’ve not been doing research while claiming saw palmetto works jfl. Saw palmetto is a weak dht inhibitor, inhibits like below 50% dht and therefore is fucking useless for hairloss unless you have snail tier progressing hairloss. There are people who lose ground while on finasteride which inhibits up to 80% of the dht but yeh you tell me saw palmetto is good for hairloss jfl
> And if saw palmetto had any effect on stopping balding you’d still risk sides as it works in a similar way as fin, it inhibits the conversion of T to DHT


Saw palmetto is very strong if you take it at high doses, depending on the dose you take the stronger it gets it can even be made stronger than finestride so shut the fuck up


----------



## Leforrt3000 (May 16, 2020)

You're flat out wrong, Ive seen multiple studies saying theres Fin syndrome for some people. You take Fin, and you risk it and its possibly life ruining. Theres no straightforward way to cure it, so you basically need a miracle from God. Trash thread.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> bro, cocaine is natural too


Yeah cocaine is better than both by a long shot.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 16, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Legit. So, how do you prevent yourself from going bald now?


Topical anti androgens DHT is needed for the "alpha" behaviour and strong(er) errections


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 17, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Saw palmetto is very strong if you take it at high doses, depending on the dose you take the stronger it gets it can even be made stronger than finestride so shut the fuck up


Jfl @ this low IQ post


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 17, 2020)

JFL AT THIS THREAD


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 17, 2020)

improover said:


> There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
> Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
> This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
> "The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "
> ...


Every medicine has its own side effects. Even the capsule for common cold


----------



## belnar93 (May 17, 2020)

Lmao at u fucking wimps.
Ive been on fin for 4 years.
I would be psl 3 without hair at 29.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PuaHater (May 17, 2020)

Hair > Erections


----------



## OverForMe (May 17, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lmao at u fucking wimps.
> Ive been on fin for 4 years.
> I would be psl 3 without hair at 29.
> View attachment 410700




How to get that jaw and also you didnt have a hard time cumming and getting a hard on everyday with finistride?


----------



## anthropology pill (May 17, 2020)

saw palmetto is potent in high doses and will create literally the same sides as fin.
Lots of accounts for that


----------



## TitusA (May 17, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> How to get that jaw and also you didnt have a hard time cumming and getting a hard on everyday with finistride?


On dut and don't have a hard time with either of those things. Id bet that most of the people getting sides aren't high dht but just have extremely bad sensitivity to hair loss and so when they touch fin or dut dht drops too low and they get side effects.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 17, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-cu...ifuel-for-fincels-do-not-enter-please.141914/ more suifuel for you fincels


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Telling me I’ve not been doing research while claiming saw palmetto works jfl. Saw palmetto is a weak dht inhibitor, inhibits like below 50% dht and therefore is fucking useless for hairloss unless you have snail tier progressing hairloss. There are people who lose ground while on finasteride which inhibits up to 80% of the dht but yeh you tell me saw palmetto is good for hairloss jfl
> And if saw palmetto had any effect on stopping balding you’d still risk sides as it works in a similar way as fin, it inhibits the conversion of T to DHT


Yeah because DHT isn’t the main thing that causes hair loss

why the fuck do old men with tanked DHT lose hair when 21 year old Chad with skyrocketing DHT doesn’t?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 17, 2020)

*FINASTERIDE DOES MORE THAN JUST INHIBIT DHT AND 5AR

IT ALSO FUCKS THE ANDROGEN RECEPTOR

MEANING YOUR BODY CANT USE TESTOSTERONE EITHER, ONTOP OF INHIBITING DHT

THIS IS WHY PFS PEOPLE HAVE NORMAL/HIGH T + DHT

DONT FUCKING TAKING FIN/MIN/SAW PALMETTO YOURE FUCKING YOURSELF OVER*


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah because DHT isn’t the main thing that causes hair loss
> 
> why the fuck do old men with tanked DHT lose hair when 21 year old Chad with skyrocketing DHT doesn’t?


Because the chad doesn’t have the gene that makes the hair follicle get killed by DHT while the “old man” does.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Because the chad doesn’t have the gene that makes the hair follicle get killed by DHT while the “old man” does.


No idiot, as you age your DHT go down, in teens and 20s they are at their peak. As you age you accumulate more toxins, and the damage done by shitty diet, health and lifestyle, your scalp gets calcification and fibrosis, and shit circulation


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No idiot, as you age your DHT go down, in teens and 20s they are at their peak. As you age you accumulate more toxins, and the damage done by shitty diet, health and lifestyle, your scalp gets calcification and fibrosis, and shit circulation


Jesus you’re fucking braindead. Keep coping with muh diets and muh lifestyle when you’ll be NW4 you retarded prick.


----------



## Casadonis (May 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah because DHT isn’t the main thing that causes hair loss
> 
> why the fuck do old men with tanked DHT lose hair when 21 year old Chad with skyrocketing DHT doesn’t?


because low T upregulates 5ar activity


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 17, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lmao at u fucking wimps.
> Ive been on fin for 4 years.
> I would be psl 3 without hair at 29.
> View attachment 410700


do you get any side effects


----------



## Incoming (May 17, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Topical anti androgens DHT is needed for the "alpha" behaviour and strong(er) errections


Topical anti androgens are still absorbed in the blood stream.


Casadonis said:


> because low T upregulates 5ar activity


srs?


----------



## elfmaxx (May 17, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> *FINASTERIDE DOES MORE THAN JUST INHIBIT DHT AND 5AR
> 
> IT ALSO FUCKS THE ANDROGEN RECEPTOR
> 
> ...


fin works fine for me
you mad bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 17, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Topical anti androgens are still absorbed in the blood stream.
> 
> srs?


It's very little though from the studies I have read , additionally lets compare fin to RU58841 there are way less people reporting their dick stopped working etc)


----------



## Incoming (May 17, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> It's very little though from the studies I have read , additionally lets compare fin to RU58841 there are way less people reporting their dick stopped working etc)


Thats because RU58841 is still relatively new and few people use it. IMO the best option is 0.25 - 0.5mg fin topically.


GarouTheIncel said:


> It's very little though from the studies I have read , additionally lets compare fin to RU58841 there are way less people reporting their dick stopped working etc)


are you on anything?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 17, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Thats because RU58841 is still relatively new and few people use it. IMO the best option is 0.25 - 0.5mg fin topically.


RU blocks both T and DHT while topical fin will only block the DHT


----------



## GreenHat500 (May 17, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ecade-helped-improve-skin-overall-health.html Read this article...


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Jesus you’re fucking braindead. Keep coping with muh diets and muh lifestyle when you’ll be NW4 you retarded prick.


Enjoy your tranny pills graycel, please take them and don’t worry about your overall health. Please.


----------



## GreenHat500 (May 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *imagine being a man who has realized he has started balding:*
> 
> View attachment 410039
> 
> ...


You know... there are other means to preserve hair than fin so your first statement is false. Getting a hair system is one.


belnar93 said:


> Lmao at u fucking wimps.
> Ive been on fin for 4 years.
> I would be psl 3 without hair at 29.
> View attachment 410700


no homo but you look really good. Similar pheno as prime chico. Your skin seems very good especially. Do you have pic where one can see your hairline and forehead/head shape? I can predict whether someone will go bald or not 100% srs.


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 17, 2020)

Balding is such a curse, I’ve got a lot of sympathy for people who lose their hair.


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 17, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> *FINASTERIDE DOES MORE THAN JUST INHIBIT DHT AND 5AR
> 
> IT ALSO FUCKS THE ANDROGEN RECEPTOR
> 
> ...


Relax man, just because you may have had a bad experience doesn’t mean that’ll be the case for everyone. I’m so so glad I started taking finasteride over a year ago. I saved my hair, everything works fine and most importantly I’m not depressed because of hair loss.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> Relax man, just because you may have had a bad experience doesn’t mean that’ll be the case for everyone. I’m so so glad I started taking finasteride over a year ago. I saved my hair, everything works fine and most importantly I’m not depressed because of hair loss.


“I saved my hair”
Your posts, username, and avi say otherwise.


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> “I saved my hair”
> Your posts, username, and avi say otherwise.


It’s not completely back to norwood 1 full density but it is so much better than it was. Why can’t you accept that some people have a good experience on finasteride?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> It’s not completely back to norwood 1 full density but it is so much better than it was. Why can’t you accept that some people have a good experience on finasteride?


Yes many do, until it’s not.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (May 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yes many do, until it’s not.


Seems like it starts to lose effectiveness after the 10th year


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 17, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Seems like it starts to lose effectiveness after the 10th year


By then you have turned into a female

But now you’re a bald female


----------



## Dutcher (May 17, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Balding is such a curse, I’ve got a lot of sympathy for people who lose their hair.


Yep. Same fate like manlets. Brutal. Man are never safe


----------



## imparatorluk (May 18, 2020)

If its gonna be helpfull. My dad(50) used finasteride by topical(he only used this in his hair) as we see there is no problem and side atffects. It helped to get his lost hairs back


----------



## Mayorga (May 18, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> IT ALSO FUCKS THE ANDROGEN RECEPTOR



no evidence bar propeciahelp speculations.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 18, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Enjoy your tranny pills graycel, please take them and don’t worry about your overall health. Please.


Jfl @ calling me greycel you stupid idiot, I’m a PSL OG been here since ER went ER so don’t call me greycel you dumb fucking stupid kid.
Enjoy your bald head too while you maintain muh masculinity you low IQ desert dwelling idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 18, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> no evidence bar propeciahelp speculations.











Finasteride Treatment Alters Tissue Specific Androgen Receptor Expression in Prostate Tissues


Normal and pathologic growth of the prostate is dependent on the synthesis of dihydrotestosterone (DHT) from testosterone by 5α-reductase. Finasteride is a selective inhibitor of 5α-reductase 2, one isozyme of 5α-reductase found ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












The impact of finasteride and dutasteride treatments on proliferation, apoptosis, androgen receptor, 5α-reductase 1 and 5α-reductase 2 in TRAMP mouse prostates


Previously, we studied the effect of finasteride- or dutasteride-containing diets in male C57BL/6 TRAMP x FVB mice. Pre (6 weeks of age) and post (12 …




www.sciencedirect.com












Minoxidil may suppress androgen receptor-related functions


Although minoxidil has been used for more than two decades to treat androgenetic alopecia (AGA), an androgen-androgen receptor (AR) pathway-dominant disease, its precise mechanism of action remains elusive. We hypothesized that minoxidil may influence ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





You’re talking a lot of shit right now. You’re fucking shit.


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 18, 2020)




----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 18, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Jfl @ calling me greycel you stupid idiot, I’m a PSL OG been here since ER went ER so don’t call me greycel you dumb fucking stupid kid.
> Enjoy your bald head too while you maintain muh masculinity you low IQ desert dwelling idiot.


Oh so you’re even more pathetic than most graycels, congrats.


----------



## Mayorga (May 18, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Finasteride Treatment Alters Tissue Specific Androgen Receptor Expression in Prostate Tissues



the receptor itself is unchanged, just a lowered expression which is generally to be expected in androgen deprived tissue, such as one where 5AR2 is inhibited by finasteride. it is, of course, tissue-specific, and extrapolating the findings to the whole body is nonsensical. also, one would expect the AR expression to come back to baseline, as the cause for the down-regulation was a change in the AR signalling-AR expression feedback loop, and not one on the (epi)genetic level.




Lifeisgood72 said:


> of finasteride and dutasteride treatments on proliferation, apoptosis, androgen receptor, 5α-reductase 1 and 5α-reductase 2 in TRAMP mouse prostates



mice with prostate cancer, try again.




Lifeisgood72 said:


> Minoxidil may suppress androgen receptor-related functions



not even gonna read it as this thread is about finasteride.




Lifeisgood72 said:


> You’re talking a lot of shit right now. You’re fucking shit.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 18, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> the receptor itself is unchanged, just a lowered expression which is generally to be expected in androgen deprived tissue, such as one where 5AR2 is inhibited by finasteride. it is, of course, tissue-specific, and extrapolating the findings to the whole body is nonsensical. also, one would expect the AR expression to come back to baseline, as the cause for the down-regulation was a change in the AR signalling-AR expression feedback loop, and not one on the (epi)genetic level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If fin is as bad as these copers make it seem to be then it wouldn't be one of the highest prescribed medications in the U.S and we'd hear a lot about the sides instead of just in obscure incel forums and hairloss forums. I've been on it for months now and CLOSELY looking for any changes and I've yet to notice anything different.
Literally crab in a bucket mentality.


----------



## Schizoidcel (May 19, 2020)

DHT is life.
Never felt like roping more as when I nuked my DHT levels, shit libido and a feeling of impending doom all day every day .

Some might never notice the side effects until a few years in but you're still destroying your body & brain (GABA and estrogen are also affected) for a few strands of hair if you're lucky. You don't realize how dumb taking this chemical castration drug (or saw palmetto) is until the sides hit you hard.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (May 19, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> By then you have turned into a female
> 
> But now you’re a bald female



jesus christ man, whats ur personal vendetta with this drug? you've been spamming this thread with ur pseudo-scientific comments.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 19, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> jesus christ man, whats ur personal vendetta with this drug? you've been spamming this thread with ur pseudo-scientific comments.


Idk, maybe the fact it’s a tranny drug meant to make you infertile impotent weak beta submissive bitch.

And the fact This was stickied for like a month. And it’s a graycel thread

Shill thread.


My statements are actually based in science and understanding but okay bluecel retarded fuck lol

Please take your tranny pills. Take them.


----------



## randomvanish (May 19, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> jesus christ man, whats ur personal vendetta with this drug? you've been spamming this thread with ur pseudo-scientific comments.


he's too afraid to take it and try to stop others. he wants everyone bald like he will be soon with that shitty genes.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 20, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he's too afraid to take it and try to stop others. he wants everyone bald like he will be soon with that shitty genes.


Beyond low IQ response as expected.


----------



## randomvanish (May 20, 2020)

anyway


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 20, 2020)

I tried fin for my mild recession earlier this year. Unfortunately for me my libido has been fucked as long as I remember from sleep apnea. With it being so fragile I definitely noticed a further decline, but my hair loss also stopped dead in its tracks within weeks. Side effects left and shedding returned after a week or so off. If/when I fix my sleep and my dick I’ll likely give it another trial bc it was so effective.


PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No idiot, as you age your DHT go down, in teens and 20s they are at their peak. As you age you accumulate more toxins, and the damage done by shitty diet, health and lifestyle, your scalp gets calcification and fibrosis, and shit circulation


Not sure how true but there’s got to be at least some truth to this approach. Do you know if balding rates were lower in the past or in general within communities with natural and healthy lifestyles? Compared to the same ethnicities now of course


----------



## diggbicc (May 20, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he's too afraid to take it and try to stop others. he wants everyone bald like he will be soon with that shitty genes.


brooo, the same people that own hollywood, music and the banks also own pharma and push this tranny drug. Same people who pioneered the marxist revolutions, fractional reserve debt economy, push LGBTQ agendas.
what @PenileFacialSurgery is saying is legit. I actually know about genetics and biochemistry and let me tell you there is no genetic basis for balding. No one in this thread knows anything about genetics and are spewing bullshit, fin is a part of the trans agenda.

DHT is not a specific molecule that causes balding. Do you know that your body has way higher concentrations of DHT in the blood near the arms legs and chest? if DHT did cause balding then bald men would be entirely hairless below the neck. Also there is a plant called butea superba that spikes DHT and is shown to reverse balding. This was posted by @EternalLearner 
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-mystery-around-butea-superba.141414/


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> what @PenileFacialSurgery is saying is legit. I actually know about genetics and biochemistry and let me tell you there is no genetic basis for balding. No one in this thread knows anything about genetics and are spewing bullshit, fin is a part of the trans agenda.
> 
> DHT is not a specific molecule that causes balding. Do you know that your body has way higher concentrations of DHT in the blood near the arms legs and chest? if DHT did cause balding then bald men would be entirely hairless below the neck.


Not arguing here just trying to further my understanding, and absolutely all the “conspiracy “ stuff is legit. I’m no fan of pharma, I just want to keep my hair.

1. Doesn’t the fact that hair remains in some parts but not other prove it’s a matter of follicle type and sensitivity to stressors?
2. why does dht blocking prevent balding if dht is not responsible?
3. Why does balding have such a pattern of inheritance?
4. Why can two people of different genetics live the same life and bald at completely varying rates?


----------



## diggbicc (May 20, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Not arguing here just trying to further my understanding, and absolutely all the “conspiracy “ stuff is legit. I’m no fan of pharma, I just want to keep my hair.
> 
> 1. Doesn’t the fact that hair remains in some parts but not other prove it’s a matter of follicle type and sensitivity to stressors?
> 2. why does dht blocking prevent balding if dht is not responsible?
> ...


this blog will address most issues








More on Hair Loss: Part I


So far, two months and 6000 views. What can I say? Thank you! The article with greater interest has been the one on body posture (read it here), about the importance of body alignment and how crani…




tmdocclusion.com


----------



## StolenDays (May 20, 2020)

meme drug, for Normies and high Inhibs cucks


----------



## duckpeter8000 (May 20, 2020)

finasteride saved my life


----------



## randomvanish (May 20, 2020)

duckpeter8000 said:


> finasteride saved my life





duckpeter8000 said:


> finasteride saved my life


elaborate


----------



## duckpeter8000 (May 20, 2020)

my crown was thinning out like crazy. Finasteride reversed it. I can feel and see the difference now and iam on month number 5. No sides, actually my libido increased. 

Boner quality remaining the same. 

i recommend it, and if there are any sides iam happy to deal with them - the sheer sight of my balding crown made me go crazy, i was going to look super pathetic, but i could pull my destiny arround thanks to this miracle drug.


----------



## Lars2210 (May 20, 2020)

I dropped the pill way to many times cause of pussying our from wat I read online 

3 months ago was the first time in my life I recede a bit from the temples. Said fuvk wat happens am going on it & staying on it 

Luckily am a hyper responder so shit went on over drive p fast.

Coincidently, my life gotten way less stressful these past 2 months & guess what no fuckin sides. It might affect erecrion quality but it’s def 90% mental 

Hell if my dick stretches to 6 inches instead of the full 6.5 with a full head of hair, am taking that deal


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 20, 2020)

I took finasteride for 2 weeks, it made me apathetic and lacking any positive emotions. I couldn't even enjoy music anymore.

I stopped immediately, and about 3 weeks after stopping I'm roughly 75% recovered to my original mental state.

If you take this for long stretches, you will do permanent damage to your brain which will ruin your quality of life possibly permanently (look up post-finasteride syndrome, its very real).

This is because fin destroy 5ar in your brain, which is responsible for so many good emotions like dopamine, and GABA (reduces anxiety same way alcohol does). Once the 5ar in your brain is destroyed, it never comes back.


Your best bet is to get a hair transplant when you reach N.W.2. Hair transplanted hairs never fall out for the rest of your life, this is the best solution.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 21, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> brooo, the same people that own hollywood, music and the banks also own pharma and push this tranny drug. Same people who pioneered the marxist revolutions, fractional reserve debt economy, push LGBTQ agendas.
> what @PenileFacialSurgery is saying is legit. I actually know about genetics and biochemistry and let me tell you there is no genetic basis for balding. No one in this thread knows anything about genetics and are spewing bullshit, fin is a part of the trans agenda.
> 
> DHT is not a specific molecule that causes balding. Do you know that your body has way higher concentrations of DHT in the blood near the arms legs and chest? if DHT did cause balding then bald men would be entirely hairless below the neck. Also there is a plant called butea superba that spikes DHT and is shown to reverse balding. This was posted by @EternalLearner
> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-mystery-around-butea-superba.141414/


I‘m 22 yo, would you recommend me to use finasteride? From the few post I’ve read from u I assume you wouldn’t?


----------



## diggbicc (May 21, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> I‘m 22 yo, would you recommend me to use finasteride? From the few post I’ve read from u I assume you wouldn’t?


*No biological male should ever take Finasteride at any point in his life.*​


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 21, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> *No biological male should ever take Finasteride at any point in his life.*​


How do I know you don’t just want me to bald because you’re purely evil


----------



## diggbicc (May 21, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> How do I know you don’t just want me to bald because you’re purely evil


fin is a drug taken originally by transgenders. If you prioritise having hair over being a man, then thats up to you....


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 21, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> fin is a drug taken originally by transgenders. If you prioritise having hair over being a man, then thats up to you....


Damn but how do I save my hair then


----------



## elfmaxx (May 21, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> fin is a drug taken originally by transgenders. If you prioritise having hair over being a man, then thats up to you....


Retart


----------



## Mayorga (May 21, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> Damn but how do I save my hair then



Minox, Dermarolling, RU, Zix, Topilutamide, Breezula is coming soon, Samumed's product as well. There is stuff like TO's Serum, hair transplants are an option as well. 

Finasteride is the most practical one, but there are many alternatives for the averse.


----------



## TitusA (May 21, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> DHT is life.
> Never felt like roping more as when I nuked my DHT levels, shit libido and a feeling of impending doom all day every day .
> 
> Some might never notice the side effects until a few years in but you're still destroying your body & brain (GABA and estrogen are also affected) for a few strands of hair if you're lucky. You don't realize how dumb taking this chemical castration drug (or saw palmetto) is until the sides hit you hard.


So you just inject test then whts the big deal? If you're willing to screw with you're hormones using fin/dut then whts you're problem with using testosterone?


----------



## HelpThisCurryAscend (May 22, 2020)

I've heard that it can give man tits.


----------



## TitusA (May 22, 2020)

HelpThisCurryAscend said:


> I've heard that it can give man tits.


It increases test and estro in the body because less conversion via the Test>DHT pathway. If you're fat/high estro u might get man tits but in anybody who's lean or a decent bf pcent its extremely unlikely.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 22, 2020)

Was literally crying and shaking because I thought I had zero access to this forum


----------



## SoyGune (May 22, 2020)

No.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

TitusA said:


> It increases test and estro in the body because less conversion via the Test>DHT pathway. If you're fat/high estro u might get man tits but in anybody who's lean or a decent bf pcent its extremely unlikely.


when I was on it for 3 months or so I started getting EXTREMELY puffy nipples (high E sign) and I am lean and high t as fuck ngl
gyno was on its way


TitusA said:


> So you just inject test then whts the big deal? If you're willing to screw with you're hormones using fin/dut then whts you're problem with using testosterone?


exactly
if i was using fin i would definitely do trt as well

celebs do it


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2020)

*fearmongering on finasteride must stop.




*


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *fearmongering on finasteride must stop.
> View attachment 419891
> *


elaborate plz


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> elaborate plz



nearly all celebrities using it.
all hairtransplant patients are using it.
only twinks spread "boooooooom it's a tranny drug you dick is dead now" bullshit.

it's your life, choose what side to believe. incel twinks or succesful people who get things done in their life.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> nearly all celebrities using it.
> all hairtransplant patients are using it.
> only twinks spread "boooooooom it's a tranny drug you dick is dead now" bullshit.
> 
> it's your life, choose what side to believe. incel twinks or succesful people who get things done in their life.


true
if your bald you will not use your dick so I am not afraid of using fin if I start to lose hair


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> true
> if your bald you will not use your dick so I am not afraid of using fin if I start to lose hair


btw i'm not using fin now but obviously i will start in a couple years ( at best ).
also tons of people in here will immediately hop on fin when they hit nw4 lol. 
they just lurking in stupidity till now.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> btw i'm not using fin now but obviously i will start in a couple years ( at best ).
> also tons of people in here will immediately hop on fin when they hit nw4 lol.
> they just lurking in stupidity till now.


if you have to use it go for it
no shame in that
being bald is the ultimate kiss of death for your looks
my barber is 50 years old but I thought he was 30 because of his perfect hairline


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> if you have to use it go for it
> no shame in that
> being bald is the ultimate kiss of death for your looks
> my barber is 50 years old but I thought he was 30 because of his perfect hairline


exactly. if you are a normie and above with thick hair, no one will call you oldtart.


----------



## OverForMe (May 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> exactly. if you are a normie and above with thick hair, no one will call you oldtart.


dude i used fin for 5 days and got man boobs my nipples got big so shut the fuck up DHT cant be stopped


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> i used fin for 5 days and got man boobs


are you paralyzed and make your eyes blind too ?

at least be realistic man jfl. 5 days.


----------



## OverForMe (May 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> are you paralyzed and make your eyes blind too ?
> 
> at least be realistic man jfl. 5 days.


yes 5 days got my nipples all big and hard at touch they became pregnant female nipples
Shit drug already feminizing me


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 22, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> yes 5 days got my nipples all big and hard at touch they became pregnant female nipples
> Shit drug already feminizing me


are you autistic???


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> are you autistic???


This shit happens
I have irl friends who are on fin who age poorly (sunken eyes, low test signs like turning skinny fat, saggy skin). Granted, they kerp their hair. At around mid 30 they will regret it.
Celebs on fin are also on trt.
Götze is one example I posted who is not on trt bc he is an athlete. Looks terrible.
Bieber also ages terribly, low t and most likely on fin.
Elon musks and trumps cognitive decline might be due to finasteride.
All of those anecdotes are more useful then a pic of some celebs who are on fin and have entirely different possibilities and doctors than the incels here.
I am not coping btw, I know hair is important.
I’m just saying fin are not smarties.
I know that.
Also merck faked its studies.
1%-2% of ppl getting sides is 100% cope.
Do bot mislead ppl into thinking that please


----------



## lonelystoner (May 22, 2020)

Its still a medication that you take and ingest. Sure some people don’t experience side effects, some may have a few, or some may have a lot fucked up side effects. 

It depends on how your body reacts to it. It’s your choice if you want to take it or not. There are NO PILLS that have ZERO side effects. It’s your how your body reacts to it.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

lonelystoner said:


> Its still a medication that you take and ingest. Sure some people don’t experience side effects, some may have a few, or some may have a lot fucked up side effects.
> 
> It depends on how your body reacts to it. It’s your choice if you want to take it or not. There are NO PILLS that have ZERO side effects. It’s your how your body reacts to it.


There is no way you get no sides from lowering dht for 80%. They can just stay dormant, manifest themselves in ways which will be considered the new norm after years of fin usage. Most notably, energy levels
If you are so desperate about your hair, i would consider asking a doc who knows about this shit about trt
Youvare already messing with your hormones anyway. So go the full biohack route and stay a man
Hardly any1 will do that thought


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 22, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> This shit happens
> I have irl friends who are on fin who age poorly (sunken eyes, low test signs like turning skinny fat, saggy skin). Granted, they kerp their hair. At around mid 30 they will regret it.
> Celebs on fin are also on trt.
> Götze is one example I posted who is not on trt bc he is an athlete. Looks terrible.
> ...


These examples are hardly proving anything. First of all you don’t know if Bieber or Gotze are on Fin. Secondly even if they were I really doubt it’d be Fin the reason they look like shit now. I heard some guy say Fin is the reason he’s not a top player anymore. Fucking embarrassing lol.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> These examples are hardly proving anything. First of all you don’t know if Bieber or Gotze are on Fin. Secondly even if they were I really doubt it’d be Fin the reason they look like shit now. I heard some guy say Fin is the reason he’s not a top player anymore. Fucking embarrassing lol.


Bieber knew about fin when he was 15
You srsly think he doesn’t take it with his norwood 
Likelihood of scenarios in order
1. on fin
2. on duta
3. on ru
4. on nothing
Cmon bruh ofc bieber is on fin


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 22, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Bieber knew about fin when he was 15
> You srsly think he doesn’t take it with his norwood
> Likelihood of scenarios in order
> 1. on fin
> ...


We don’t know if he is, these assumptions are just pointless, he could be on Duta which blocks all three types of DHT compared to only one type of DHT blocked by Fin. Ashton Kutcher has been on Duta and he looks perfectly fine.
Same for Bradley Cooper.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> We don’t know if he is, these assumptions are just pointless, he could be on Duta which blocks all three types of DHT compared to only one type of DHT blocked by Fin. Ashton Kutcher has been on Duta and he looks perfectly fine.
> Same for Bradley Cooper.


Speculations
I would just be careful with taking celebs on fin as good examples for good aging, bc trt is common in hollywood. I think they go the full biohack route
But every1 needs to decide for themselves 
Also in götzes case I think I made some pretty good arguments why he is on it (he officially has a metabolic disease confirmed by doctors and was nw2.5 at 19)


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 22, 2020)

By the way, hair transplanted hairs stay permanently, they never fall off. So why would you not prefer this option guys when you need it? Your being cheap at the expense of your mental happiness for the rest of your life, your brain is more valuable than whatever money you save using Finasteride.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> By the way, hair transplanted hairs stay permanently, they never fall off. So why would you not prefer this option guys when you need it? Your being cheap at the expense of your mental happiness for the rest of your life, your brain is more valuable than whatever money you save using Finasteride.


Not getting you the density of natural hair


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 22, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> By the way, hair transplanted hairs stay permanently, they never fall off. So why would you not prefer this option guys when you need it? Your being cheap at the expense of your mental happiness for the rest of your life, your brain is more valuable than whatever money you save using Finasteride.


no its not permanent 
I asked several hair transplant doctors
it lasts a long time but its starts to thin over time
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 22, 2020)

"Is a *hair transplant permanent*?

Yes. ... During surgery, our physicians use your own healthy *hair* follicles to fill in your thinning or balding areas. These *transplanted hairs *are resistant to the hormone that causes *hair* loss — dihydrotestosterone (DHT) — and are considered *permanent*."

Source: https://www.bosley.com/hair-transplant/why-hair-transplantation/


----------



## Saen (May 22, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> By the way, hair transplanted hairs stay permanently, they never fall off. So why would you not prefer this option guys when you need it? Your being cheap at the expense of your mental happiness for the rest of your life, your brain is more valuable than whatever money you save using Finasteride.


Because hair transplants (good ones not shitty 3rd world trash) cost 20K and fin costs $60


anthropology pill said:


> This shit happens
> I have irl friends who are on fin who age poorly (sunken eyes, low test signs like turning skinny fat, saggy skin). Granted, they kerp their hair. At around mid 30 they will regret it.
> Celebs on fin are also on trt.
> Götze is one example I posted who is not on trt bc he is an athlete. Looks terrible.
> ...


where is Elon Musk's cognitive decline evident and what does that have to do with fin jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (May 22, 2020)

Saen said:


> where is Elon Musk's cognitive decline evident and what does that have to do with fin jfl



Speaking from my experience on Fin, I was still mentally sharp. I just felt like I lost my soul though. My facial expressions felt contrived, I'm usually a great dancer who 'feels' the music and rhythm, on Fin I tried so many times but I just couldn't get into the music even once. I listen to music everyday but on Fin I had no desire to anymore because it just wasn't the same until I quit (and its still not back fully 4weeks after quitting, only about 75%).

You know how people say Asians have no soul? I guess in a way I became more Asian acting, even if everything else mentally was the same, the emotions where not there behind my statements, movement, facial expressions etc.. I could still perform maths or something nerdy to the same level, but my interpersonal charisma dropped massively. I was also less funny.


----------



## TitusA (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> when I was on it for 3 months or so I started getting EXTREMELY puffy nipples (high E sign) and I am lean and high t as fuck ngl
> gyno was on its way
> 
> exactly
> ...


Well it depends on a bunch of things. I can take dutasteride (blocks allot more dht thn fin) allong with 500mg test, no estro control and still not get gyno. I just think its very very unlikely if you're low bf probs below 1% chance of it happening.


----------



## randomvanish (May 23, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I just felt like I lost my soul though. My facial expressions felt contrived, I'm usually a great dancer who 'feels' the music and rhythm, on Fin I tried so many times but I just couldn't get into the music even once


*what a bullshit all these from fin's side effect JFL

imagine you are not a good dancer anymore because of fin



*


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *what a bullshit all these from fin's side effect JFL
> 
> imagine you are not a good dancer because of fin
> View attachment 420976
> *


Guess all the studies on fin and dementia are bullshit as well ngl


----------



## randomvanish (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Guess all the studies on fin and dementia are bullshit as well ngl











Long-term Consequences of Finasteride vs Placebo in the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial


Background: Finasteride has been found to reduce the risk of low-grade prostate cancer but to have no impact on overall survival. The long-term adverse and beneficial consequences of finasteride have not been examined.Methods: We used a linkage between ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Another bullshit fearmongering.



https://www.jns-journal.com/article/S0022-510X(17)30372-6/abstract


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Long-term Consequences of Finasteride vs Placebo in the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial
> 
> 
> Background: Finasteride has been found to reduce the risk of low-grade prostate cancer but to have no impact on overall survival. The long-term adverse and beneficial consequences of finasteride have not been examined.Methods: We used a linkage between ...
> ...


Merck studies proven fake
Positive studies can have agenda and money behind them jfl


----------



## randomvanish (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Merck studies proven fake
> Positive studies can have agenda and money behind them jfl


*so positive studies are fake *but *the negative ones are definitely, completely proven to be truth.*
ok bro go on.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *so positive studies are fake *but *the negative ones are definitely, completely proven to be truth.*
> ok bro go on.


Who has interest in faking them? The onion juice industry? Jfl


----------



## randomvanish (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Who has interest in faking them? The onion juice industry? Jfl


i just showed you random researchs and you just go "FAKE NEWSSS!!!!!" retard. i can show lots of others.
hairtransplant industry is huge it's more than 140 billion dollars in roughly around the globe.
anyway you sound like a complete faggot who afraid of everything so move on and ldar please, i'm ignoring you from now on.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i just showed you random researchs and you just go "FAKE NEWSSS!!!!!" retard. i can show lots of others.
> hairtransplant industry is huge it's more than 140 billion dollars in roughly around the globe.
> anyway you sound like a complete faggot who afraid of everything so move on and ldar please, i'm ignoring you from now on.


Ht surgeons recommend their patients to take fin
Over


----------



## Saen (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Ht surgeons recommend their patients to take fin
> Over


what are some decent studies on the long term effects of fin


----------



## TitusA (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Guess all the studies on fin and dementia are bullshit as well ngl


Do you know how many drugs have dementia links? Also if you get sides from this u prob just lost at birth. You're low DHT and still getting hair loss because of the receptor density in you're scalp as apposed to people who show high signs of virilisation and get hair loss (they almost never get side effectson fin). Either man up and start running a bit of test or just give up on you're hair.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

TitusA said:


> Do you know how many drugs have dementia links? Also if you get sides from this u prob just lost at birth. You're low DHT and still getting hair loss because of the receptor density in you're scalp as apposed to people who show high signs of virilisation and get hair loss (they almost never get side effectson fin). Either man up and start running a bit of test or just give up on you're hair.


Low iq
More t means more estrogen conversion since you can not convert it to dht
High t = high sides like gyno

baseline dht differences do barely matter bc, you know, you reduce it by 80% (jfl @ that btw)


----------



## SoyGune (May 23, 2020)

Can you guys delete this thread already?


----------



## TitusA (May 24, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Low iq
> More t means more estrogen conversion since you can not convert it to dht
> High t = high sides like gyno
> 
> baseline dht differences do barely matter bc, you know, you reduce it by 80% (jfl @ that btw)


Low iq response because theirs countless drugs to manipulate estro and t levels. It's obvious if you're running test you should take an ai. This is how it is its a looksmaxxing forum, drugs are part of it. But no doubt you will sit around and mentally masturbate untill every follicle on the top of you're head has disappeared. Then you're gonna come back in a year or two whining.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 24, 2020)

TitusA said:


> Low iq response because theirs countless drugs to manipulate estro and t levels. It's obvious if you're running test you should take an ai. This is how it is its a looksmaxxing forum, drugs are part of it. But no doubt you will sit around and mentally masturbate untill every follicle on the top of you're head has disappeared. Then you're gonna come back in a year or two whining.


you should take an ai when you are on fin, not only on test
that was never part of the convo tho

srs, make a biohack guide on how to safely take fin instead of pushing the "stop talking shit about fin" narrative when everyone here just pops fin without doing trt and getting E sides if not subhuman in T prior to taking

i am the only one here who stops talking shit about fin


----------



## TitusA (May 24, 2020)

People who don't get negative effects aren't commenting. I'm not pushing stop talking shit about fun narrative simply pushing the chance of sides if small for the average male and if you do get these side effects theirs ways around it.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 25, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Merck studies proven fake
> Positive studies can have agenda and money behind them jfl


So what should we read then? You can say most positive studies have money behind them.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jun 3, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lmao at u fucking wimps.
> Ive been on fin for 4 years.
> I would be psl 3 without hair at 29.
> View attachment 410700


Have you ever done a test of sperm count or quality?


----------



## Lars2210 (Jun 17, 2020)

I retract my earlier statement. Fuk this drug


----------



## Lars2210 (Jun 17, 2020)

Giving RU a shot & that’s my last resort


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

Supremely high IQ post OP, I'm hopping on fin so I can rodeblurmaxx


----------



## CsCurry (Aug 24, 2020)

You won’t need your penis if you go bald anyways.

fin or death tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Sep 8, 2020)

Porridge said:


> Just hop on duta, why the fuck should you hop on fin?
> 
> I already posted the chart of DHT scalp reduction; dutasteride is a complete suicidal inhibitor of both DHT isozymes.
> 
> ...


What exactly are you using for lichen planopilaris? Tofacitinib I assume?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Sep 8, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> fuck that
> 
> minoxidil fucked my hair so hard tooo
> 
> ...


im making a oilblend of 100% peppermint oil, tea tree oil, lavendar oil, rosemary oil, pumpkin seek oil, saw palmetto JFL all at 100% 5mL each


----------



## bruh3610 (Sep 9, 2020)

This is so retarded
Fin damages over 9000 dht related genes


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Sep 9, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> This is so retarded
> Fin damages over 9000 dht related genes


source?


----------



## bruh3610 (Sep 9, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> source?


It was @Lifeisgood72 s thread, he had the source innit


----------



## wasted (Nov 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Nov 5, 2020)

Some people have sides. Most don't. End of story.


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 5, 2020)

"Hair is life" - St Hamudi


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Nov 26, 2020)

H


thickdickdaddy27 said:


> DHT makes u feel like a god, without it u are a mere dog


For me since my Dht raised i got worse skin, jair shedding, bad mood and facial hair gains. Not worth it


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 26, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> H
> For me since my Dht raised i got worse skin, jair shedding, bad mood and facial hair gains. Not worth it


i changed my mind about it now, dht is a trash hormone and blocking it is for the good if ur not trying to impregnate a girl


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Nov 28, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i changed my mind about it now, dht is a trash hormone and blocking it is for the good if ur not trying to impregnate a girl


>nukes dht
>keeps hair and gets the girl
>can't fuck the girl coz nuked dht


----------



## Deleted member 9989 (Dec 2, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> >nukes dht
> >keeps hair and gets the girl
> >can't fuck the girl coz nuked dht



>dont nukes dht
>balding 
>depression 
>shotgun on head


----------



## gymislife (Dec 2, 2020)

calvitieddd said:


> >dont nukes dht
> >balding
> >depression
> >shotgun on head


nice avi


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 2, 2020)

calvitieddd said:


> >dont nukes dht
> >balding
> >depression
> >shotgun on head


lol true ngl

but still even your avi shows you need dht


----------



## Deleted member 9989 (Dec 2, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> lol true ngl
> 
> but still even your avi shows you need dht



yes at 3 yearold


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 2, 2020)

Unless ypu have super agressive mpb cb 1% + dermarrolling + hair gains should be enough to stop balding. But even if its not finasteride is worth the risk. Hair>everything.


----------



## dachad (Dec 4, 2020)

What would be the best ai or remedies to take to counter fin possible sides tho? Ive been on it for few months and gotten pretty brutal shedding but this is suppose to be normal and mean its working, also some nipple sensitivity n ball ache but libido is actually gone up id say n dick strong.


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 7, 2020)

dachad said:


> What would be the best ai or remedies to take to counter fin possible sides tho? Ive been on it for few months and gotten pretty brutal shedding but this is suppose to be normal and mean its working, also some nipple sensitivity n ball ache but libido is actually gone up id say n dick strong.


indol 3 carbinol, regulates estrogen


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 8, 2020)

Over i just popped 0.2 mg of fin and plan to do that every week, tbh minimun effective dose and you will be aight


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 8, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Over i just popped 0.2 mg of fin and plan to do that every week, tbh minimun effective dose and you will be aight


stop being a cuck and do 1 mg 3 times a week bro. Ive been on it since a month, no sides


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Dec 8, 2020)

I endorse this post.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 9, 2020)

RealSurgerymax said:


> I endorse this post.



If my nigg realsurgery Max endorses It you know Is good stuff


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 10, 2020)

Post Finasteride Syndrome is real I dont understand what you all dont understand, people have killed themselves after fin ruining their lives with erectile dysfunction(which probably is the smallest problem compared to) ruining your skin and your brain making you depressed. Im tired of seeing the same examples of rich bastards using it, because do you really think Rob Lowe goes to the pharmacy and buys finasteride himself? And he is taking only that? He is rich and famous, he most likely has a team of doctors behind his back testing everything for him and following him through everything he does, only God knows on what he is truly on. DHT is an important hormone so you better think twice before nuking it. Whats the point of hair if you cant use your dick? Whats the point of attracting women if you cant have sex with them?


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 10, 2020)

improover said:


> There's no scientific studies saying fin is as bad as everyone here says it is, only annedoctal evidence "LOOK AT DIS DOOD SAYING FIN RUINED HIS LIFE BRO"
> Such complaints are the equivalent of anti-vaxxers who will base their opinion on the exceptions rather than the majority.
> This study compared fin vs duta vs placebo side effects
> "The number and severity of adverse events were similar among treatment groups. "
> ...


Jew op


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just inhibit the most potent male hormone broo


----------



## lasthope (Dec 10, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> Just inhibit the most potent male hormone broo


just lose your hair and be a incel broo


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 10, 2020)

being bald is worse than post finasteride syndrome


----------



## SoyGune (Dec 10, 2020)

0 tbh


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 10, 2020)

Studies also show that a broad and objective understanding of finasteride, its proper use also reduces side effects. Men who are alarmed about the drug and proceed into taking the drug without a full and balanced view of the risks and benefits also have a higher incidence of side effects. Studies have shown that risks increase in this situation from 2-5 % to above 60 % (i.e. nocebo effects). - See more at: https://donovanmedical.com/hair-blog/reducing-finasteride-side-effects#sthash.3x2rJStk.dpuf


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 10, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> Studies also show that a broad and objective understanding of finasteride, its proper use also reduces side effects. Men who are alarmed about the drug and proceed into taking the drug without a full and balanced view of the risks and benefits also have a higher incidence of side effects. Studies have shown that risks increase in this situation from 2-5 % to above 60 % (i.e. nocebo effects). - See more at: https://donovanmedical.com/hair-blog/reducing-finasteride-side-effects#sthash.3x2rJStk.dpuf


nocebo is real

but attention to details is also a factor. People are more likely to notice things if they are alert about them. Especially things which aren't super apparent like lower libido/slightly weaker erections/brain fog etc.


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 12, 2020)

this thread is quite good, it quotes different studies and meta studies, before you decide to start finasteride id suggest you to read it






2019 STUDY: results of 10 year finasteride usage


We evaluated the long-term (10-year) efficacy and safety of AGA treatment with 1 mg/day finasteride in a large study population (532 patients), as the first study of this kind in Japan, to our knowledge. A high objective efficacy was demonstrated by the MGPA, which revealed improvement and...




lookism.net





particular these 2 studies are very informative






Long-term (10-year) efficacy of finasteride in 523 Japanese men with androgenetic alopecia


OA Text is an independent open-access scientific publisher showcases innovative research and ideas aimed at improving health by linking research and practice to the benefit of society.




www.oatext.com












Investigation of the Plausibility of 5-Alpha-Reductase Inhibitor Syndrome


Postfinasteride syndrome (PFS) is a term recently coined to characterize a constellation of reported undesirable side effects described in postmarketing reports and small uncontrolled studies that developed during or after stopping finasteride treatment, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Kaworu (Dec 12, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> keep taking tranny drugs bro what could go wrong


Astolfos max


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 12, 2020)

what else i realized that finasteride fear moggers (just aswell as surger fear moggers) barely operate with studies (since they are barely in their favor) but mostly with anecdotal evidence and emotions.

however these anecdotal evidence can be quite effective (just look how they shifted reality in this forum, all the studies show that people who experience side effects are actually in the minority but just by spaming annecdotal evidence they made many people believe here that people who dont experience side effects are actually the minority when it reality its the other way around) to influence people because it triggers 2 different biases when it comes to judging riks

*- bias of imaginability:*
"Imaginability plays an important role in the evaluation of probabilities in reallife situations. the risk involved in an adventurous expedition, for example, is evaluated by imagining contingencies with which the expedition is not equipped to cope. ff many such difficulties are vividly portrayed, the expedition can be made to appear exceedingly dangerous, although the ease with which disasters are imagined need not reflect their actual likelihood."

in case of finasteride that leads to the following results:
" A significant placebo effect has been detected in patients who were informed of potential sexual side effects before taking finasteride [15]. In a blinded control study, 107 subjects with a clinical diagnosis of BPH were randomized to receive finasteride (5 mg/day) for 1 year with 1 group receiving counseling (n = 55) on the drug sexual side effects and the other group not receiving such counseling (n = 52). The phrase used to inform counseled patients was this drug ‘may cause erectile dysfunction, decreased libido, problems of ejaculation but these are uncommon’. Those patients informed of the potential sexual side effects of the drug reported a significant higher proportion of sexual side effects (43.6%) as compared to those who were not informed (15.3%). The incidence of erectile dysfunction, decreased libido, and ejaculation disorders was 9.6, 7.7, and 5.7% for patients not informed, and 30.9, 23.6, and 16.3% for informed patients [15]. "

- *bias of availability*
"there are many situations in which people assess the frequency of a class or the probability of an event by the ease with which instances or occurrences can be brought to mind. for example, one may assess the risk of heart attack among middle-aged people by recalling such occurrences among one's acquaintances. similarly, one may evaluate the probability that a given business venture will fail by imagining various difficulties it could encounter. this judgmental heuristic is called availability. availability is alliected by factors other than frequency and probability. consequently, the reliance on availability leads to predictable biases and mistakes in evaluating risks properly. "

in case of finasteride we have the following results:
people who experience side effects are way more likely to express themself over the internet compared to people who just keep the hair and barely think about it. these people who then spend their time on the internet crying over side effects, researching over side effects then ofc meet other people with the same problems (note: finasteride gets taken by millions and considering these numbers there will also be good amount of numbers of people who experience side effects (studies always report the side effect range being between 3% to 8%). and then we have an echo chamber situation. all of a sudden you only read about side effect stories, all of a sudden the numbers in the studies dont make sense anymore, all of a sudden the studies must be fake, all of a sudden you believe the side effect rate isnt 4% but 99% and everbody who doesnt agree with you is lying jflol.


read more here:
https://looksmax.org/threads/looksm...-decision-making-caution-high-iq-only.230444/


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 18, 2020)

Just chiming in here

The problem with anecdotal evidence is very simple. Out of a large number of people who get a treatment, some unforeseen things will happen to them. For example, some people undergoing experimental treatments die in car accidents. Some fall off of ladders, break bones, etc. We don't attribute these accidents to the treatment of course. But the nebulous causes seem much more nefarious, don't they? It's hard to say something like, "hey I've been a fat asshole for 30 years, I don't lift, have a shit diet.... but that had nothing to do with my impotence!"

Being bald is now a choice, thanks to fin.

Hair is so fucking important to your appearance that even IF there was a moderate chance of sides (the chances are very very small) I'd risk it. Yeah, hair is THAT important.

JFL if you went bald because you thought the pill would make you impotent. Bro...

BEING BALD WILL MAKE YOU IMPOTENT.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 24, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> BEING BALD WILL MAKE YOU IMPOTENT.


just kill your most important hormoens bro


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 24, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> just kill your most important hormoens bro


DHT isn't one of your most important hormones though, and finasteride doesn't remove all of it, you still have 30% serum DHT left, and testosterone increases by 10%-15% in order to offset the drop in androgenicity


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 24, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> what else i realized that finasteride fear moggers (just aswell as surger fear moggers) barely operate with studies (since they are barely in their favor) but mostly with anecdotal evidence and emotions.
> 
> however these anecdotal evidence can be quite effective (just look how they shifted reality in this forum, all the studies show that people who experience side effects are actually in the minority but just by spaming annecdotal evidence they made many people believe here that people who dont experience side effects are actually the minority when it reality its the other way around) to influence people because it triggers 2 different biases when it comes to judging riks
> 
> ...


some odd strawmans in this post - nobody claims the majority get sides. That was entirely your projection - what people fear monger about are the risks - especially the risk of irreversible sides. 

While I do agree that knowing about sides can lead people to reproduce them it is also quite likely that people are more inclined to notice the sides they are experiencing if they know that they are possible. If a person's libido is 20% less odds are it won't be very apparent to them unless they were informed that it might be happening. 

There has not been clinical evidence for permanent/lasting sides however the uniformity of the symptoms cited suggests that it isn't a coincidence and that the condition is quite real.


----------



## wagbox (Dec 24, 2020)

If u respond well to finasteride it’s a gift from God


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 24, 2020)

stfu, the more baldcels the higher our smv


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

Been on fin 1mg every other day for almost 2 months. Erection quality is as good as ever, ejaculation and sperm quality are also good. No mood or energy side effects


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> Been on fin 1mg every other day for almost 2 months. Erection quality is as good as ever, ejaculation and sperm quality are also good. No mood or energy side effects


good for you then, most people cant say the same


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 25, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> good for you then, most people cant say the same


Tf you mean most people, very little get side effects, very little side effects are serious, and none are permanent.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 25, 2020)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> Tf you mean most people, very little get side effects, very little side effects are serious, and none are permanent.


over 80 people have killed themselves because their side effects became really bad


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 25, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> some odd strawmans in this post - nobody claims the majority get sides. That was entirely your projection - what people fear monger about are the risks - especially the risk of irreversible sides.
> 
> While I do agree that knowing about sides can lead people to reproduce them it is also quite likely that people are more inclined to notice the sides they are experiencing if they know that they are possible. If a person's libido is 20% less odds are it won't be very apparent to them unless they were informed that it might be happening.
> 
> There has not been clinical evidence for permanent/lasting sides however the uniformity of the symptoms cited suggests that it isn't a coincidence and that the condition is quite real.


This is such bullshit. So you’re saying “go bald, because if you take fin you won’t be able to fuck when you’re 60.” You dumb shit.

first, the drug has been extensively studied and it’s safe.

second, jfl if you think being bald and old but with slightly higher sex drive is better than old and with hair.

When you bald, you better be a fucking celebrity with male model looks (Jason statham) or a 6’5” behemoth like the rock to even be a remotely sexual being.

Jfl thinking being bald is anything but A sexual death sentence. You dumb asshole.


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 25, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> stfu, the more baldcels the higher our smv


Honestly you’re right. So many fucking idiots scared of this fucking godsend, why even try to talk sense into them. If they’re on this site and and balding they have no sex life to begin with, so it’s very funny that they are so worried about side effects jfl lol!!!!!

Youre balding and on looksmax and you’re worried about your sex life!? I can’t laugh hard enough.

keep away everyone! Fin will kill you!!! It will prolapse your anus, you’ll hack up your lungs, and you’ll get eye cancer.

Bald is beautiful. I’m sure you’ll look just like the rock, balding 5’2” curry autist cell.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 25, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> over 80 people have killed themselves because their side effects became really bad


None of those sides are permanent, they just didn't so the proper research and started taking shit without understanding what they were doing.



And there are 9 million propecia prescriptions per year, 80 deaths puts that at a 0.00088% chance of death, in a single year, for a prescription that has been out for almost 30, not counting the people that buy it online.

For comparison your chances of getting struck by lightning are about 0.00055%

Finasteride fears are overblown, plain and simple.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 25, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> This is such bullshit. So you’re saying “go bald, because if you take fin you won’t be able to fuck when you’re 60.” You dumb shit.
> 
> first, the drug has been extensively studied and it’s safe.
> 
> ...



Personally i do think that being impotent/brain fog/etc. is worse than being bald. Being bald is horrible, however, especially if you are a young guy.

I literally didn't say go bald or don't take fin - I merely defended the potential for lasting side effects and the proportion of people that experience side effects. I don't think that you actually read my post. 

That being said my hairline is dogshit so I will probably start taking fin or if i can topical dutasteride or smth.

I never said anything that wasn't in line with MPMD or the clinical literature.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 25, 2020)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> None of those sides are permanent, they just didn't so the proper research and started taking shit without understanding what they were doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Compelling point. I didn't watch the video in a few weeks but if i remember correctly Derek essentially said to just go get bloodwork. 

If your Test vs Est looks problematic then you are likely to develop sides and blood markers in case of sides?

This is great but i think one of the main reasons PFS isn't believed by all people is that it doesn't actually show up on blood markers. Unless your blood tests are crazy thorough they probably won't be helpful right?

If thats the case then most people don't understand what they are doing right? I don't really see what the difference is between the most unprepared user and an average/prepared user. 

I'm under the impression bloodwork is not commonly done for such cases - at least my dermatologists sure seemed surprised when I wanted it. 

If i am wrong about this please let me know.


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 25, 2020)

Nothing is 100% safe. The vast majority experience NO side effects. So I wonder what the objective is of people trying to promote fear mongering. 

Any side effects you do experience are far outweighed by the disastrous drop in quality of life you’ll experience being bald.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 25, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Some men want other men to live without hair. Nothing new here.


Stop spilling the beans, normies need to gaslight other normies in order to stay in the game. Delete your post fast before the normies get back from their christmas celebrations.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 25, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> PFS isn't believed by all people is that it doesn't actually show up on blood markers


If you have something to compare it to, it will. 


TurboFixer said:


> If thats the case then most people don't understand what they are doing right? I don't really see what the difference is between the most unprepared user and an average/prepared user.


The difference is that if you do pre and post finasteride bloods you will absolutely know what went wrong as long as you have an accurate and detailed enogh blood analysis.

You're right that getting bloods doesn't give you any higher or lower chances of having side effects, but it will pretty much tell you exactly whatwent wrong in the (very low) off chance that you get side effects.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 25, 2020)

My doctor didn’t want to prescribe it to me because of possible side effects


----------



## AH1882 (Jan 1, 2021)

Darkwill said:


> You're either stupid or malicious.
> For many men, finasteride ruins their memory and their sexual function.
> Pushing this crap this is sabotage.
> He's hoping more men become impotent and pose no competition.
> ...


Well people get paid to push it as much as possible, there are loads that are "on the pay roll" some well known ones on YOUTUBE"


----------



## WTFCGod (Jan 1, 2021)

Shut the FUCK UP YOU SUBHUMAN JEWISH COPER RRYING TO TRANNYMAX PEOPLE GTFO FAGGOT IGNORED I HOPE YOU GET BANNED RETARD


----------



## Loud_Jock (Jan 2, 2021)

Become a tranny for us, fincuck


----------



## pizza (Jan 6, 2021)

it's probably a Jewish drug with manipulated studies favoring it, anyway it fucks its androgen receptors and other shit


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 6, 2021)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Go on propecia help and look a the picture proof it fucks some people up. There was a thread here not so long ago with a guy killing himself because it fucked up his skin. True most people will not get sides and I encourage every man to give it a go. But it DOES fuck some people up. I was forced to quit it myself many years ago.


People who get sides from something like fin are weak rats


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 6, 2021)

What choice do we have though 

It’s either fin or lose 3 psl


----------



## gaymidget (Jan 7, 2021)

dingodongo said:


> It works for many people. Almost everyone experiences a drop in sex drive. Many experience erectile dysfunction. Some unlucky bastards experience penis shrinking/shape change, depression, permanent erectile dysfunction, numb penis and so forth. The % experiencing irreversible sides is concerning. Everyone makes their own decision. I use roids. A DHT derivatives called masteron for example makes me feel like the king of the jungle, an alpha, manly as fuck and of course horny as fuck. It even makes my penis tip more sensitive and red. I've been juicing so hard my ex swore the shit grew my dick. Lowering natural dht does the opposite. It just happens slowly so you won't even notice when you've turned into a cuck.
> 
> Also lol at going to doc to see if your body takes it well. They don't even know how people end up permanently fucked up or how to treat them.


did you lose your hair? And what about taking low dose finasteride?


----------



## beyourself (Jan 8, 2021)

improover said:


> BESIDES, if you go to the doctor often he can make tests on you to see if your body is taking it well, if it's not, just stop taking it and seek treatment.


Reminding delusioncels: competent doctors who stay in touch with medical advancements after they graduate are not widespread in second- and third-world countries. Risk may not be worth it, keep being entitled bitches while India alone probably makes the majority of the userbase here.

Me personally — I can't give enough fucks about fin (opened this thread randomly) but I know for sure that the "anecdotal evidence" you deem as untrustworthy is more than enough to scare me the fuck away from touching finasteride unless I'm balding bad.

The major USSR city I live in has in its top balding clinics finasteride not even listed as a way to treat balding. What can you do then? Find a source yourself, use it yourself with no supervision, test the sides on yourself as if you have nothing to lose. But you can google all the various info on the matter, conduct different blood tests and be sure nothing will go wrong? Yeah, maybe, but you'll pay a fortune in a country where everything that defines standards of living costs fortune already, and you better put your time in a good use, not hysterically searching for info that may or may not turn out useful.

This shit applies to everything. Wanna try out TRT? Good luck with that, doesn't exist in USSR.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 8, 2021)

beyourself said:


> Reminding delusioncels: competent doctors who stay in touch with medical advancements after they graduate are not widespread in second- and third-world countries. Risk may not be worth it, keep being entitled bitches while India alone probably makes the majority of the userbase here.
> 
> Me personally — I can't give enough fucks about fin (opened this thread randomly) but I know for sure that the "anecdotal evidence" you deem as untrustworthy is more than enough to scare me the fuck away from touching finasteride unless I'm balding bad.
> 
> ...


I regret to inform you that the USSR was disbanded in 1991


----------



## beyourself (Jan 8, 2021)

Dope said:


> I regret to inform you that the USSR was disbanded in 1991


FUCK


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Jan 8, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> good for you then, most people cant say the same


most people can


fonzee98 said:


> over 80 people have killed themselves because their side effects became really bad


like 2 dozen people killed themselves at my school and uni and that was just because of transexuality/having to live with people of other ethnicities.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 8, 2021)

Jk257 said:


> most people can
> 
> like 2 dozen people killed themselves at my school and uni and that was just because of transexuality/having to live with people of other ethnicities.


there are studies which prove most people experience mild ed and lesser sperm count


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Jan 8, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> there are studies which prove most people experience mild ed and lesser sperm count


at 5mg...


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 9, 2021)

Can I take finasteride if i have Peyronie’s?


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 9, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Can I take finasteride if i have Peyronie’s?


Shit! Fin is related to that????


----------



## grimy (Jan 9, 2021)

Don't care what anyone says, the sides are real. Been taking it everyday for 2 years, and will continue. My libido is maybe 50% of what it used to be, erection slightly softer. It's either this or mental anguish of being bald without a prominent lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 10, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> Shit! Fin is related to that????


In theory finasteride could facilitate the development of Peyronie’s


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> In theory finasteride could facilitate the development of Peyronie’s


Holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 10, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> Holy fuck











Effect of androgen deprivation on penile ultrastructure - PubMed


In rats, androgen is essential for maintaining the normal structure of penile tunica albuginea and corpus cavernosum.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Im basing my assumption off of this study but mind you this is a rat model, realistically speaking not comparable to humans


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 10, 2021)

Bluepill said:


> Some men want other men to live without hair. Nothing new here.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 922500


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 10, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 922500


Nice


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 10, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 922500


Awwww is little ritbaby gonna cry? Keep spamming ur angry face reacts for me u stupid little baby


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

beyourself said:


> Reminding delusioncels: competent doctors who stay in touch with medical advancements after they graduate are not widespread in second- and third-world countries. Risk may not be worth it, keep being entitled bitches while India alone probably makes the majority of the userbase here.
> 
> Me personally — I can't give enough fucks about fin (opened this thread randomly) but I know for sure that the "anecdotal evidence" you deem as untrustworthy is more than enough to scare me the fuck away from touching finasteride unless I'm balding bad.
> 
> ...


Lost a few braincels reading this


----------



## beyourself (Jan 11, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Lost a few braincels reading this


Then I'm surprised you can read at all.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 11, 2021)

beyourself said:


> Then I'm surprised you can read at all.


USSRs me


----------



## Lars2210 (Jan 11, 2021)

While I endorse every baldcell to try fin I’d never get back on it, atleast not in its oral form 

Just ordered my min + fin topical & if that doesn’t work I’ll jump on RU & if that doesn’t work then just get an HT eventually


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## lasthope (Jan 15, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> While I endorse every baldcell to try fin I’d never get back on it, atleast not in its oral form
> 
> Just ordered my min + fin topical & if that doesn’t work I’ll jump on RU & if that doesn’t work then just get an HT eventually


Why?


----------



## wannabenormie (Jan 15, 2021)

Lars2210 said:


> While I endorse every baldcell to try fin I’d never get back on it, atleast not in its oral form
> 
> Just ordered my min + fin topical & if that doesn’t work I’ll jump on RU & if that doesn’t work then just get an HT eventually


Topical fin after some time has the same effects as oral


----------



## Lars2210 (Jan 15, 2021)

wannabenormie said:


> Topical fin after some time has the same effects as oral


Won’t know till I try 

Fin accumulates so that’s expected but not many options left tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


>



Dios mio...


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 15, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


>





TurboFixer said:


> Dios mio...


Low iq if you cant tell its a troll thread


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Low iq if you cant tell its a troll thread


Only read the title 

Funny post ngl


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 19, 2021)

reminder: ssri is more likely to give you (permanent) sexual side effects then finasteride



> Brand names include Zoloft, *Prozac*, and Paxil, among others. A report in Drug, Healthcare and Patient Safety indicates that 58 to 70 *percent* of people who take *SSRIs* experience *sexual side effects*


vs


> *Safety Evaluation*
> During the study period for 10 years, no serious adverse reaction was recognized. Mild and temporary adverse reactions were recorded in 6.8% (36⁄532) of the entire study population by questionnaire. The adverse reactions were decreased libido (5.6%, n=30) and erectile dysfunction (3.0%, n=16). All adverse reactions were mild and all patients continued treatment for 10 years.





b-b-b-but its not persistent









> In June 2019, the European Medicines Agency (EMA) acknowledged that sexual dysfunction can persist after treatment with serotonin reuptake inhibiting antidepressants stops. They have asked companies to update their product datasheets accordingly.


----------



## grimy (Jan 21, 2021)

Been on fin 2 years. I have much lower libido and slightly softer erection (girls cant tell, I can). Will I stop? Fuck no, I think hair is higher on the list of importance than people here let on.


----------



## lasthope (Jan 21, 2021)

grimy said:


> Been on fin 2 years. I have much lower libido and slightly softer erection (girls cant tell, I can). Will I stop? Fuck no, I think hair is higher on the list of importance than people here let on.


Dosage?

are you watching porn?
When I watch to much porn my erections getting softer too


----------



## grimy (Jan 21, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Dosage?
> 
> are you watching porn?
> When I watch to much porn my erections getting softer too


1mg daily, some days I forget but its been in my system for so long I doubt it even affects my levels.

Porn, yes unfortunately.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 21, 2021)

grimy said:


> 1mg daily, some days I forget but its been in my system for so long I doubt it even affects my levels.
> 
> Porn, yes unfortunately.


Do 1mg EOD and see if side effects reduce


----------



## grimy (Jan 21, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Do 1mg EOD and see if side effects reduce


Yeah I might make that my routine. I really miss being a horny dog with erections made of granite. Sucks we gotta do this dumb shit for hair loss, where is the cure.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 21, 2021)

grimy said:


> (girls cant tell


xD


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## BrickTop (Jan 21, 2021)

IF youre too scared of sides, take it topically at low dose:
-No sides at low dose topical, bump up dose or switch to low dose oral
-Major sides at low dose topical, reincarnatemax or orgemaxx/RTT

Its all very simple...


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 21, 2021)

grimy said:


> Been on fin 2 years. I have much lower libido and slightly softer erection (girls cant tell, I can). Will I stop? Fuck no, I think hair is higher on the list of importance than people here let on.


Same
But porn completely fucked us so it’s time we break that addiction before we blame fin for lower libido and soft dick tbh


----------



## grimy (Jan 21, 2021)

BrickTop said:


> IF youre too scared of sides, take it topically at low dose:
> -No sides at low dose topical, bump up dose or switch to low dose oral
> -Major sides at low dose topical, reincarnatemax or orgemaxx/RTT
> 
> Its all very simple...


With my luck I’d reincarnate into another norwooder except id be a manlet too


----------



## lasthope (Jan 21, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Same
> But porn completely fucked us so it’s time we break that addiction before we blame fin for lower libido and soft dick tbh


Need to jump on fin soon but need to kill my porn addiction

literally porn addiction killing my dick right now


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 21, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Need to jump on fin soon but need to kill my porn addiction
> 
> literally porn addiction killing my dick right now


Yeah bro better stop that sissy porn addiction


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 22, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Need to jump on fin soon but need to kill my porn addiction
> 
> literally porn addiction killing my dick right now


I feel u bro
I coom like twice a day and when I’m about to have pussy i can barely keep my dick hard for more than 1 min jfl

not to say that i have absolutely 0 dopamine from sex


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> I feel u bro
> I coom like twice a day and when I’m about to have pussy i can barely keep my dick hard for more than 1 min jfl
> 
> not to say that i have absolutely 0 dopamine from sex


Are you on fin?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Are you on fin?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Yes


Age? No sides at all?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Age? No sides at all?


26
No


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> 26
> No


What about minoxidil? At what age did you start taking fin?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> What about minoxidil? At what age did you start taking it?


I’m not taking minox
I tried it for a couple of years but that was like 4 years ago and wasn’t on fin


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> I’m not taking minox
> I tried it for a couple of years but that was like 4 years ago and wasn’t on fin


For a couple of years? That’s a lot. Why did u stop?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> For a couple of years? That’s a lot. Why did u stop?


Cause i couldn’t be arsed to apply that shit for the rest of my life lol
And it wasn’t doing much cause hair loss wasn’t stopped at its root


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Cause i couldn’t be arsed to apply that shit for the rest of my life lol
> And it wasn’t doing much cause hair loss wasn’t stopped at its root


Did you notice any skin aging? Like more wrinkles


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Did you notice any skin aging? Like more wrinkles


Hmm don’t know mate, probably not


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Hmm don’t know mate, probably not


 google it, apparently minoxidil inhibits collagen which is good for hair loss but also ages skin


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jan 26, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> google it, apparently minoxidil inhibits collagen which is good for hair loss but also ages skin


Yeah i heard but i am not sure if it aged my skin, haven’t really kept track


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 3, 2021)

there is almost nothing more important to looks then hair, read this https://www.hairlosstalk.com/interact/threads/when-you-hit-norwood-seven-it-is-over.130571/

absolutely brutal stories


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 5, 2021)

Exclusive: Merck anti-baldness drug Propecia has long trail of suicide reports, records show


Newly unsealed court documents and other records show that Merck & Co and U.S. regulators knew about reports of suicidal behavior in men taking the company’s anti-baldness treatment Propecia when they decided not to warn consumers of those potential risks in a 2011 update...




www.reuters.com





Is this the end for Merck? This is getting a lot of attention.









Merck CEO says public service is in his future, but not politics, as he plans June retirement


Merck CEO Ken Frazier is retiring in June. He leaves a legacy of a focus on research, and a commitment to social justice that he's likely to continue.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 5, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> there is almost nothing more important to looks then hair, read this https://www.hairlosstalk.com/interact/threads/when-you-hit-norwood-seven-it-is-over.130571/
> 
> absolutely brutal stories


NW7 JFL, I can't imagine my depression when I'm NW4 and I'll have to shave it all off if I don't rope before.

"4. The worst part is how you are treated outside of dating. You can't go out in public everyday without occasionally getting insulted for being bald. You have slutshaming and fatshaming, which are completely avoidable with good life choices but bald guys are fair game. Especially whites because we can't pull off the look and we are apparently the most evil race and gender pair now."

So true.


----------



## Stare (Feb 5, 2021)

Keep taking fin, queens
Looking forward to your transitions


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 13, 2021)

*WHAT IS THIS, SON?!*


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 13, 2021)

Been on fin for 2 weeks now no sides at all if it ends up as 2 months with no sides the big guns are coming out Dutasteride once a week 

Good idea? Got aggressive as hell balding still have many hairs but they are dying really quickly


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 13, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> DHT makes u feel like a god, without it u are a mere dog


You cunts are why I didnt take Fin when I came to this forum in January 2020 and lost a lot of hair since then...

Everyone saying its a tranny drug when there's literally nothing worse than being bald.

For anyone reading this don't listen to these clowns, hair is fucking important more than anything


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m gonna stick with dermarolling and peppermint oil personally while avoiding inflammatory foods. My hair is fine right now but if I ever start really thinning I’ll just plan a transplant.

I’m as trusting in science and data as it gets but the studies alleging that finasteride only has side effects in 1% of males or whatever are complete bullshit imo and absolutely funded by big pharma. The number of people online in every corner of the web swearing they’ve suffered significant crashes in libido and erection quality or lowered energy or depression is just so much that you can’t possibly ignore it. This is more than just some vocal minority or some placebo effect.

We know for a fact that DHT plays an enormous role in masculine features and sexual function so it’s just laughable to think cutting off the production of it won’t have any negative impacts on your libido or how you feel. It’s completely unnatural to just make such a huge change like that to your body’s natural functions and over time it’ll absolutely be horrible for you. 

As important as hair is, if everything else failed I’d sooner get a hair system than touch a drug that destroys what makes me a male. Fuck that. People taking it might not even notice the side effects right away but over time there’s no question in my mind it’ll be destructive.


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 14, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> I’m gonna stick with dermarolling and peppermint oil personally while avoiding inflammatory foods. My hair is fine right now but if I ever start really thinning I’ll just plan a transplant.
> 
> I’m as trusting in science and data as it gets but the studies alleging that finasteride only has side effects in 1% of males or whatever are complete bullshit imo and absolutely funded by big pharma. The number of people online in every corner of the web swearing they’ve suffered significant crashes in libido and erection quality or lowered energy or depression is just so much that you can’t possibly ignore it. This is more than just some vocal minority or some placebo effect.
> 
> ...


Same. Word for word

If things go worse il get a transplant
And if that fails il get a system

I will never be bald nor use FIN


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Feb 14, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> I’m gonna stick with dermarolling and peppermint oil personally while avoiding inflammatory foods. My hair is fine right now but if I ever start really thinning I’ll just plan a transplant.
> 
> I’m as trusting in science and data as it gets but the studies alleging that finasteride only has side effects in 1% of males or whatever are complete bullshit imo and absolutely funded by big pharma. The number of people online in every corner of the web swearing they’ve suffered significant crashes in libido and erection quality or lowered energy or depression is just so much that you can’t possibly ignore it. This is more than just some vocal minority or some placebo effect.
> 
> ...



I have never experienced anything as destructive as losing my hair. 

Instantly going from ht normie to caveman pedophile plumber 

Hair systems are not as good as they are made out to be - they are expensive, uncomfortable, and most importantly not socially acceptable


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 14, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> I have never experienced anything as destructive as losing my hair.
> 
> Instantly going from ht normie to caveman pedophile plumber
> 
> Hair systems are not as good as they are made out to be - they are expensive, uncomfortable, and most importantly not socially acceptable


No one needs to know.

They look realistic


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dutcher said:


> No one needs to know.
> 
> They look realistic


At some point they will get hyped up on the news and become socially acceptable but not right now 

It doesnt matter how realistic they are. It's about coworkers, classmates and family. It's just too embarrassing


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 14, 2021)

Delete this thread as I have nw0 hairline and it is not needed for me


----------



## AlphaDude (Feb 14, 2021)

No thanks, I wanna keep my dick working. A hair transplant isn't that expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 14, 2021)

Finasteride does affect your dick, can confirm

When Im low low bodyfat, my sex drive is Giga High, higher than teenage years, boners everyday for no reason 

When Im on fin my sex drive goes way down, harder to get super hard 

Maybe EOD will help......


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 14, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> I’m gonna stick with dermarolling and peppermint oil personally while avoiding inflammatory foods. My hair is fine right now but if I ever start really thinning I’ll just plan a transplant.
> 
> I’m as trusting in science and data as it gets but the studies alleging that finasteride only has side effects in 1% of males or whatever are complete bullshit imo and absolutely funded by big pharma. The number of people online in every corner of the web swearing they’ve suffered significant crashes in libido and erection quality or lowered energy or depression is just so much that you can’t possibly ignore it. This is more than just some vocal minority or some placebo effect.
> 
> ...


peppermint is pure estrogen and can cause gyno (yes even if topical applied) but since its "natural" there is no danger right?


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 14, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> No thanks, I wanna keep my dick working. A hair transplant isn't that expensive.



hair transplants cant give you natural coverage and density. most guys dont look like they have full hair after an transplant, they have the density of people who are diffuse thinning.










exception is dense packing which can only be done on small areas (most guys who bald will eventually at least end up at norwood 5 so it isnt for them)

besides - many people who get transplant keep balding behind transplant and eventually have to shave it off. so in the end they are just not bald but bald with that scar from the hairtransplant.

a good example of this is the football player benedict höwedes.


----------



## homesick (Feb 14, 2021)

I am diffuse thinning and dont know what to do. Is the best option just killing myself? I fucking hate the situation I'm in right now. Only 21 years old.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

homesick said:


> I am diffuse thinning and dont know what to do. Is the best option just killing myself? I fucking hate the situation I'm in right now. Only 21 years old.


----------



## Germania (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> Delete this thread as I have nw0 hairline and it is not needed for me


Every NW7 was once NW0



homo_faber said:


> hair transplants cant give you natural coverage and density. most guys dont look like they have full hair after an transplant, they have the density of people who are diffuse thinning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Therefore prevention >>> regrowth / transplant / ...

A friend of mine had HT 2 years ago and then looked a bit like Metzelder, rather worse. It is incomprehensible why people are afraid of finasteride. Possible side effects are 0.1-1%. Anyone who gets side effects from finasteride is genetically at the lowest end anyway. Ultra ultra low natural T, high aromatase, general erection problems and so on.

Are you from Germany btw?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 18, 2021)

Germania said:


> Every NW7 was once NW0
> 
> 
> Therefore prevention >>> regrowth / transplant / ...
> ...


yes but im 18 with zero history from fathers side (which is where my hair genetics come from)


----------



## Loko88 (Feb 18, 2021)

I think the correct mentality to face hair loss & get on medication is to think about what will happen to you if you let the reaper claim your hair. 
Life as a norwooder before late 20s is absolutely brutal TBH, playing life on Doom's Nightmare mode


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 18, 2021)

homesick said:


> I am diffuse thinning and dont know what to do. Is the best option just killing myself? I fucking hate the situation I'm in right now. Only 21 years old.


I know this sounds like a cope but har massage have been proven to increase hair density


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 18, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> I know this sounds like a cope but har massage have been proven to increase hair density


second this


----------



## .👽. (Feb 18, 2021)

BrickTop said:


> IF youre too scared of sides, take it topically at low dose:
> -No sides at low dose topical, bump up dose or switch to low dose oral
> -Major sides at low dose topical, reincarnatemax or orgemaxx/RTT
> 
> Its all very simple...


Does topical fin work?


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 18, 2021)

Germania said:


> Every NW7 was once NW0
> 
> 
> Therefore prevention >>> regrowth / transplant / ...
> ...


yes. you can forget about any hairtransplant that isnt dense packed. most guys who got hairtransplant have to cheat with fibers and concealers to make it look at least convincing. hair transplants is only for people who

1. know that they wont receed further then norwood 3, wont bald at the crown, hence only bald at a small area which wont claim too many hairfolicles so you can do dense packing

2. are not diffuse balding

or

3. are willing to take finasteride for the rest of their life so that they can mimic number 1.


otherwise hairtransplant is a mostly a bad idea. hairpieces are superior at that point

i just realized football has a lot of such cases were people really failed with transplants:

Jurgen Klopp is more and more balding behind his transplant, has to wear a cap quite frequent, especially outside with wind and rain lol

Wayne Rooney looks bald without concealer

Leigh Griffiths looks bald despite transplant

Slaven Bilic giga balds behind his transplant

and then we have people like Antonio Conte who im pretty sure wears a wig like robert redford, smarter decision then bilic imho


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 18, 2021)

Germania said:


> Every NW7 was once NW0
> 
> 
> Therefore prevention >>> regrowth / transplant / ...
> ...


i wouldnt be so drastic that they are the lowest, id rather say they are unfortunate. luckily in far majority of cases (over 99%) the sideeffects disappear after discontinuation of the drug within a few weeks (except gyno which luckily can be removed surgical).

we have to keep in mind that finasteride is taken by millions at any time for 30 years now. those who cry at forums like propeciahelp are are very very small minority and some of them claim they got pfs by taking minoxidil! or one! pill of pumpkin seed oil supplement - so everything has to be taken with a graint of salt there.

permanent sexual side effects are more likely to happen with ssri then with finasteride. and its not even close

and if we consider that majority of men cant pull of the bald look (and if you post here there is a big chance you belong to the majority) the risk to reward ratio of finasteride isnt bad at all.

the right approach to hairloss is:

1. detect it early
2. hope on finasteride
3. if side effects are too strong or you keep balding get a hairpiece (keep in mind you cant get full bald before you get a hairpiece otherwise everybody would know)


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> yes. you can forget about any hairtransplant that isnt dense packed. most guys who got hairtransplant have to cheat with fibers and concealers to make it look at least convincing. hair transplants is only for people who
> 
> 1. know that they wont receed further then norwood 3, wont bald at the crown, hence only bald at a small area which wont claim too many hairfolicles so you can do dense packing
> 
> ...


I thought that redford used a wig too, but i havent seen any pic of him receding or thinning. How can you confirm that he uses a wig? I mean, he started using while he was still nw0???? Its a really weird case.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 18, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> I thought that redford used a wig too, but i havent seen any pic of him receding or thinning. How can you confirm that he uses a wig? I mean, he started using while he was still nw0???? Its a really weird case.


i mean i highly suspect it













i mean cmon now, look at the difference of hairtexture between his sidehair and "his" tophair

even elton johns wig is more convincing


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i mean i highly suspect it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true, but the difference between redford and elton john is that there are no pixs of redford balding. Thats giga weird.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 18, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> Thats true, but the difference between redford and elton john is that there are no pixs of redford balding. Thats giga weird.



i also dont know at what point he changed from natural hair to wig - like there is no breaking point if you know what i mean

but it looks really unnatural no? compared to his side hair

is there a shot with wet hair?


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 18, 2021)

just lol maybe he isnt wearing a wig - check that out













what a mogger. look closely at the hairline. i dont think thats a wig no?

he should really stop coloring his hair


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i also dont know at what point he changed from natural hair to wig - like there is no breaking point if you know what i mean
> 
> but it looks really unnatural no? compared to his side hair
> 
> is there a shot with wet hair?


Yes, it looks unnatural af. It looks like a cheap wig. I think we should go back to the 70s or early 80s and look for pics. If it is a wig we should find at least a couple of pics of him receding or thinning back then.


----------



## BrickTop (Feb 19, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Does topical fin work?


In theory it should be nearly as effective as oral fin. I stopped taking fin in all form recently after experiencing the same sides I previously had (major brain fog, wear EQ, low libido). Everything went back to normal after stopping with the treatment.

I want to see how effective microneedling & deep scalp massages are on their own at regrowth. My hair loss has never been aggressive so I took fin to see if I could achieve any notable regrowth & prevent further loss. Though when I look at pictures from 3-4 years ago my hair line & quality was worse. Back then I never massaged/needled, ate poorly, lived a very high stress life compared to now. Whenever I've cycled off Fin I never experienced serious shed or new loss. All I experienced was the return of my teenage morning wood & the urge to compete/win in life.

Male Pattern Baldness is so complicated in the end. People say it's just DHT or Androgens but if that was the sole cause then old men with low DHT wouldn't continue to lose their hair. I am no expert & haven't researched like many on here but just instinctively there has to be something else going beyond "DHT IS BAD BRO". It can't be that bad if it's one of the hormones responsible for your aggression (compete/kill) & procreation (impregnate bitches).

It's probably a combination of Genetics, Environment (internal & external) that triggers the Norwood Reaper in each young man.

The IGF 1 / DHT Ratio probably has a lot to do with it. We need more level-headed neurochemistry nerds to really investigate this.

Enough of the pharma shilling jews that think men need to sacrifice their dick for hair. What's the point of that really?

We need the god damn cure.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Feb 19, 2021)

BrickTop said:


> In theory it should be nearly as effective as oral fin. I stopped taking fin in all form recently after experiencing the same sides I previously had (major brain fog, wear EQ, low libido). Everything went back to normal after stopping with the treatment.
> 
> I want to see how effective microneedling & deep scalp massages are on their own at regrowth. My hair loss has never been aggressive so I took fin to see if I could achieve any notable regrowth & prevent further loss. Though when I look at pictures from 3-4 years ago my hair line & quality was worse. Back then I never massaged/needled, ate poorly, lived a very high stress life compared to now. Whenever I've cycled off Fin I never experienced serious shed or new loss. All I experienced was the return of my teenage morning wood & the urge to compete/win in life.
> 
> ...


hate reagan so damn much - fucker lives in rent free in my head for so many reasons

anyway I thought you might like this study: 
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0378517321001563

Haven't heard of anyone using it successfully but still interesting


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 19, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> hate reagan so damn much - fucker lives in rent free in my head for so many reasons
> 
> anyway I thought you might like this study:
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0378517321001563
> ...


Reagan and jfk are my worst nightmares.


----------



## Germania (Feb 19, 2021)

I've been on 0.5 mg Fin for a week now and I even feel better than without it


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 19, 2021)

To HIGH IQ USERS: What about penile health? I read that finasteride can lead to penile fibrosis. This is literally the only side holding me back from taking fin


----------



## BrickTop (Feb 19, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> hate reagan so damn much - fucker lives in rent free in my head for so many reasons
> 
> anyway I thought you might like this study:
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0378517321001563
> ...


This is really interesting. I remember Derek MPMD in a video saying how he notices an increased growth cycle while on HGH or similar IGF increasing chemicals. 

To achieve regrowth it seems like you need a combination of: 
1) Sufficient IGF/HGH to displace excess DHT in scalp (IGF : DHT Ratio)
2) Reversed Scalp Fibrosis to allow dormant follicles to begin the Anagen Phase 
3) Healthy Lifestyle to decrease excess cortisol (too little or too much exercise, prolonged fasting/under-eating, avoid inflammatory foods/PUFA's/endocrine disruptors)
4) Efficient Metabolism (Thyroid/Liver health) for proper nutrient allocation (hair is lower on the importance of biological functions)


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> yes. you can forget about any hairtransplant that isnt dense packed. most guys who got hairtransplant have to cheat with fibers and concealers to make it look at least convincing. hair transplants is only for people who
> 
> 1. know that they wont receed further then norwood 3, wont bald at the crown, hence only bald at a small area which wont claim too many hairfolicles so you can do dense packing
> 
> ...


here is a good example of a guy who got a transplant with 19 and then continued balding behind the transplant


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 20, 2021)

I will start topical finasteride + azelaic acid + minox


----------



## Bdf4030 (Feb 21, 2021)

Fin is fine... take it if you get sides because your testosterone to estrogen ratio is off get off of it and shit will return back to normal. The ppl that get sides that claim they are long lasting are usually older man that probably would have gotten ed anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

anthropology pill said:


> Damn, I guess I claimed everyone immediately gets side effects from fin starting day one
> You are nothing but a worthless anecdote. So is my case.
> The whole hackstasis forum? Harder to argue.
> Considering the FACT merck lies about sides (to what extent we do not know). Fuck it and decide for yourself. If you see all the evidence and truely think only 1% get sides you are delusional.
> ...



Holy shit never thought about it like that




alienmaxxer
spiggacel
lookuser837
Br0sk1
Zer0/∞
sub5inchcel
Drew
Korea
Ethniframementalcel
SuperSaiyanMew
astatine
Ynot
Brennandragon05
rdsky
cloUder
Birdcell
Momolooksmax
Iinheritedaids
Beastimmung
Gunfire
Biggdink
Future chad
Squirtoutmabooty
MashedPotatoes
shepard
Halats
aBetterMii
Ethereal
thickdickdaddy27
Shrek2OnDvD
Pakicel
Karstossos
Relinquished
AlexBrown84
AscendedPirate
DoctorLooksmax
phoenix94
Foreverbrad
UnluckyRedSmith
seimakkak
Bitchwhipper2
nasusdog
MikeMew'sBitch
NoPainNoChick
nikeair270
Biiyo03
Lessgo
StormlitAqua
Piratecel
Fading
Pumanator
cedb445
thatrussianguy
Genki
sorrowfulsad
justshowerbro
IHopeICanBeChad
RICO
MostGLSlayer
VeryFuglyNiyguhs
frendly
Ziggy S
RamusGod
CagingBanderas
alriodai
amorfati1377
wolfhaleywang
YouLiveForYourself
JOJOcel
needjawsurgery
Germania
Entschuldigung
khvirgin
lonelyguy326
justinzayn
rrrrrr8526
abshsje
Octillionaire3
BucketCrab
Delboy
auburnlaw
Sicambre
realklay11
stewiegriffin
MissLexotan6MG
Gonthar
Alesund
5´11skullcel
loksr
GamerCel
SupremeDream
Elvisandreaa
Dibbs
Johnnybegood
Kylo
Amine
GandyIsNormie
quakociaptockh
Returnofthemack
gorillez91
subhuman incel
Caesar Augustus
Don
highT
pslmogger523
jabaduk
gigaxzeruclet
Sorken
Hueless
DharkDC
CupOfCoffee
foreverlost
oneitispantyraid
Mako
FangedNoumena
Nameless_Sunflower
fras
Preoximerianas
AngryShane
fjor2096
stamaster21


sis
retard_205
Fxdzcki
wagbox
introducelate
DogPilledAsFuck
SPFromNY914
Magical Apple
Hades
gamowne
Bonez
Pussyslayer
homo_faber
Manlet44
Htobrother
imdo
weebcel
Ricell
Patriot
Lestat
noodlelover
manletcel
Constantin Denis
<Sultan
Hector
RIGBY3333
fuggg
Morvin
LooksOrDeath
Eduardo DOV
chessplayercoper23
whatamIdoinwithmylyf
Umbra
vanillaicecream
anactualdude
Cali Yuga
futurfrenchchad
court monarch777
BugEyes69420
forevergymcelling
Beetlejuice
bwrauycnee
actual9cmjawslayer
failedeyearea
Moggable
Anyanglover
MAG27
lutte
samak103
reyals
Nesquirt
throwaway2764
YourWifesBoyfriend
AlexanderTheGreat11
wallace
Lev Peshkov
MoroccanGoku
hajaj82
Mouthbreath
Gad
jahsuuu
Idontknowlol
WannaBeA6
Improver
spongebob
Enfant terrible
heightface
accsmt
JimmyDreamsOfZygos
CaptainCalicoe
Drakos
Tiddlywink
Unmoggablegingercel
beau
Laikyn
FailedNormieManlet
Yuya Moggershima
FloridaDude
materialistic
Bandana
polish_sausage
nanasky
Acromegaly_Chad
umirinbrah2137
HQNPmaxxing
Frank Jack
eduardkoopman
blackbencarson
russwestbrook
agoostis
Toth's thot
Cope>rope
TITUS
Ronaldo37
OOGABOOGA
isis_Bleach
happa
Hozay
White Swordsman
copemaxxeer
ifyouwannabemylover
Posmo
deepweb1298
MaxxedoutCurry
Raskens1
Moggcel007
A23ghskung
TeraCope54
ElloinmorninJ
Chadordeath
jfcage
mazzi
Elysia
coolguy1
itorroella9
HighIQcel
LordBosmer
SoverignJohnathon
Alban
AizeN07
othersitedown
KING REIDYZ
LachowskiWannabe
Wiizero


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

Casadonis said:


> because low T upregulates 5ar activity



@AscendingHero  woah mindblown

High t is cope, medium t mogs


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

Schizoidcel said:


> DHT is life.
> Never felt like roping more as when I nuked my DHT levels, shit libido and a feeling of impending doom all day every day .
> 
> Some might never notice the side effects until a few years in but you're still destroying your body & brain (GABA and estrogen are also affected) for a few strands of hair if you're lucky. You don't realize how dumb taking this chemical castration drug (or saw palmetto) is until the sides hit you hard.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

Schizoidcel said:


> DHT is life.
> Never felt like roping more as when I nuked my DHT levels, shit libido and a feeling of impending doom all day every day .
> 
> Some might never notice the side effects until a few years in but you're still destroying your body & brain (GABA and estrogen are also affected) for a few strands of hair if you're lucky. You don't realize how dumb taking this chemical castration drug (or saw palmetto) is until the sides hit you hard.



@Schizoidcel bro how are you feeling now? Did you recover and get your dht levels back up


----------



## wollet2 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## randomvanish (Feb 10, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> we have people like Antonio Conte who im pretty sure wears a wig like robert redford


nope. that's legit hairtransplant


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 10, 2022)

dingodongo said:


> It works for many people. Almost everyone experiences a drop in sex drive. Many experience erectile dysfunction. Some unlucky bastards experience penis shrinking/shape change, depression, permanent erectile dysfunction, numb penis and so forth. The % experiencing irreversible sides is concerning. Everyone makes their own decision. I use roids. A DHT derivatives called masteron for example makes me feel like the king of the jungle, an alpha, manly as fuck and of course horny as fuck. It even makes my penis tip more sensitive and red. I've been juicing so hard my ex swore the shit grew my dick. Lowering natural dht does the opposite. It just happens slowly so you won't even notice when you've turned into a cuck.
> 
> Also lol at going to doc to see if your body takes it well. They don't even know how people end up permanently fucked up or how to treat them.


I completely agree while on so called Testosterone boosters, I lost a lot of hair but I felt great. And very sexual.


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 10, 2022)

Alban said:


> i'm sorry but i find it VERY hard to believe that blocking your DHT levels is not going to give you any sides
> it's just logically unfeasible, you need DHT as a man
> if you don't get any sides you were probably a weak low T bitch void of any androgen receptor to begin with, so it probably wouldn't even make a difference to you
> 
> ...


I hate your picture it pisses me off. That should be me with that hot blonde. She should ride me dick and love me. I want all the girls.


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 10, 2022)

Deleted member 1464 said:


> Finasteride works best if ur balding because ur natural DHT/test levels are on the high end, if ur DHT is low, test is low, and ur balding.... its fucking over, finasteride will indeed cuck you


legit


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 11, 2022)

why was this removed from best of the best?


----------

